# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Δεν αντεχω αλλο με παραλογες σκεψεις..

## Angel1996

Γεια σας παιδια!Γενικα απο το γυμνασιο ειχα αρχισει τα κλασσικους ψυχαναγκασμους να παταω πλακακια αριθμησεις και αλλα διαφορα γιατι ημουν ενα ατομο με πολυ αγχος.Οσο περνουσαν τα χρονια ολο αυτο χειροτερεψε σε βαθμο να μην μπορω να συγκεντρωθω πουθενα.Εχω ολο παραλογες σκεψεις οτι αλλαζει η συμπεριφορα μου ξαφνικα αν διαβασω αυτο το βιβλιο μου ερχονται ολο φοβιες οπως οτι ο πρωην θα γυρισει στη κοπελα μου και οτι με τη σκεψη και μονο εγω θα το προκαλεσω αυτο,οτι αν διαβασω αυτη τη σελιδα θα συμπεριφερομαι περιεργα και αλλα πολλα που δεν σταματουν ολη μερα να με βασανιζουν,νομιζω οτι μπορω να ελεγχω μονο με τη σκεψη μου καταστασεις με ατομα και γενικα..δεν αντεχω αλλο ολο αυτο δεν εχω ελευθερια καθολου μονο παραλογες σκεψεις που με τρελαινουν πολυ μερα με τη μερα..

----------


## Vak

Καλησπέρα. Αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα είναι καταρχήν να μοιραστείς τις σκέψεις που σε ταλαιπωρούν με τα κοντινά σου πρόσωπα. Δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο αλλά θεωρώ ότι βοηθάει σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Γιατί νομίζω ότι όσο τις κρατάς μόνο για σένα παίρνουν διαστάσεις που δε θα έπρεπε. Επίσης σίγουρα απευθύνσου σε ειδικό και δούλεψε το όσο μπορείς με θεραπεία (όχι φαρμακευτική). Και κάτι ακόμα. Αν είσαι σε μία από τις μέρες που οι ψυχαναγκασμοί δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα έντονοι, προσπάθησε να τους αγνοήσεις και κάνε αυτό που θα έκανες (να διαβάσεις κ.λπ.). Θα εκπλαγείς όταν θα δεις μετά από λίγο ότι δε θα συμβεί τίποτα. Καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις γιατί βασανίζουν και εμένα εδώ και πολλά μα πάρα πολλά χρόνια. Και γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν μέρες που είναι μαρτυρικές και που δεν ελέγχονται. Εγώ έχω ξεκινήσει θεραπεία τους τελευταίους μήνες και αυτό στο οποίο με βοήθησε είναι η συνειδητοποίηση του προβλήματος και η συνειδητοποίηση ότι όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις ή οι ιδέες δεν αντιστοιχούν στην πραγματικότητα (δεν έχω την ικανότητα να κοντρολάρω κάτι απλά και μόνο με τη σκέψη μου). Δε θα κρύψω πως παρόλο που το γνωρίζω, πολλές είναι οι φορές που ενδίδω στους καταναγκασμούς γνωρίζοντας ότι δε θα πρεπε αλλά μην μπορώντας να το ελέγξω. Θεωρώ πως σίγουρα πρέπει να μοιραστείς αυτό που περνάς με τα κοντινά σου πρόσωπα. Για μένα αυτό ήταν ένα από τα βασικά πράγματα που βοήθησαν. Και θέλει σίγουρα υπομονή και καθημερινή αντιμετώπιση, διότι δυστυχώς είναι μία κατάσταση που δε θα φύγει ποτέ τελείως. Οπότε θα πρέπει να μάθεις να την κοντρολάρεις όσο μπορείς για να καλυτερεύσεις την ποιότητα της ζωής σου.

----------


## thanosP

> Γεια σας παιδια!Γενικα απο το γυμνασιο ειχα αρχισει τα κλασσικους ψυχαναγκασμους να παταω πλακακια αριθμησεις και αλλα διαφορα γιατι ημουν ενα ατομο με πολυ αγχος.Οσο περνουσαν τα χρονια ολο αυτο χειροτερεψε σε βαθμο να μην μπορω να συγκεντρωθω πουθενα.Εχω ολο παραλογες σκεψεις οτι αλλαζει η συμπεριφορα μου ξαφνικα αν διαβασω αυτο το βιβλιο μου ερχονται ολο φοβιες οπως οτι ο πρωην θα γυρισει στη κοπελα μου και οτι με τη σκεψη και μονο εγω θα το προκαλεσω αυτο,οτι αν διαβασω αυτη τη σελιδα θα συμπεριφερομαι περιεργα και αλλα πολλα που δεν σταματουν ολη μερα να με βασανιζουν,νομιζω οτι μπορω να ελεγχω μονο με τη σκεψη μου καταστασεις με ατομα και γενικα..δεν αντεχω αλλο ολο αυτο δεν εχω ελευθερια καθολου μονο παραλογες σκεψεις που με τρελαινουν πολυ μερα με τη μερα..


Φαρμακα παίρνεις???

----------


## Angel1996

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση ειναι βασανιστηριο αυτο το καθημερινο αλλα προσπαθω οσο μπορω να το κοντρολαρω και καθε μερα παιρνω τους δικους μου τηλεφωνο και τους λεω τι σκεφτομαι και με βοηθουν πως ολα αυτα ειναι απλα σκεψεις και τπτ παραπανω αλλα το συναισθημα που νιωθω οτι γινεται εκεινη την ωρα ειναι ανυποφορο πεφτω ψυχολογικα ασχημα μακαρι να περιοριστει αυτο γιατι δεν μπορω να ασχοληθω με τιποτα πλεον..

----------


## Angel1996

Φαρμακα δεν παιρνω και πραγματικα ηθελα να το αποφυγω αυτο με αλλους τροπους γιατι φοβαμαι..

----------


## Vak

> Φαρμακα δεν παιρνω και πραγματικα ηθελα να το αποφυγω αυτο με αλλους τροπους γιατι φοβαμαι..


Πίστεψε με σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Δεν είναι καθόλου ευχάριστο το συναίσθημα που νιώθεις εκείνη τη στιγμή. Αν δεν κάνεις συνεδρίες με γιατρό θα σου πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις και σίγουρα απέφυγε όσο μπορείς τη χρήση φαρμάκων, διότι δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο ότι θα λειτουργήσουν. Δεν μπορώ βέβαια να σου πω τίποτα με σιγουριά γιατί στον καθένα λειτουργούν διαφορετικά. Καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς πως νιώθεις γιατί ταλαιπωρούμαι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια με αυτό. Είναι σαν να σου επιτίθεται ο ίδιος σου ο εαυτός. Από ότι έχω διαβάσει η πιο αποτελεσματική μέθοδος αντιμετώπισης της ΙΔΨ είναι η γνωσιακή/συμπεριφορική. Συζήτησε με ένα ψυχίατρο και ξεκίνα συνεδρίες (αν δεν κάνεις ήδη). Θέλει πολύ μεγάλη υπομονή και θα πρέπει να μάθεις να ζεις με αυτό γιατί είναι κομμάτι του εαυτού σου. Εγώ έτσι το βλέπω. Δεν είναι καθόλου ευχάριστο και σίγουρα θα προτιμούσα να μην βασανίζομαι από αυτό, αλλά δυστυχώς το έχω και έχω μάθει να ζω με αυτό. Μπορεί να σου φαίνονται λίγο φιλοσοφικά αυτά που σου λέω αλλά κι εγώ άρχισα να το βλέπω έτσι μετά την έναρξη της θεραπείας μου. Επίσης αν καταλάβεις πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί αυτό το πράγμα θα καταλάβεις ότι απλά τρέφεται από σκέψεις που σε κάνουν να νιώθεις όπως νιώθεις. Αυτό που εννοώ είναι ότι δεν έχει σημασία τόσο η σκέψη όσο το αίσθημα που αυτή προκαλεί. Είναι λίγο περίπλοκο αλλά να το παρατηρήσεις θα δεις ότι έτσι είναι. Ελπίζω να σε βοηθάνε αυτά που σου λέω και ελπίζω να βρεις την κατάλληλη βοήθεια και να το ξεπεράσεις χωρίς φάρμακα.

----------


## thanosP

> Φαρμακα δεν παιρνω και πραγματικα ηθελα να το αποφυγω αυτο με αλλους τροπους γιατι φοβαμαι..


μακαρι να βρεις τροπους να αντιμετωπιζεις τις σκεψεις.....και κυριως να μην σε αφησουν πισω σε αλλα θεματα της ζωης σου.....οστοσο δυσκολα η ΙΔΨ ξεπερνιεται χωρις φαρμακα......κ γω ζουσα με ιδεοληψιες εως που κουραστηκα........θελει να προσεχεις λιγο τη ποιοτητα ζωης μακρια απο εξαρτησεις αλκοολ ναρκωτικα....γιατι τις εντεινουν........αλλα χωρις φαρμακα οι ιδεοληψιες εχουν υφεση και εξαρση μπορουν να ελεγχθουν αν ειναι σε μετρια κατασταση.οι ψυχολογοι βοηθουν λιγο στην αρχη αλλα με το καιρο ειναι αχρηστη η ψυχοθεραπεια....εξαλου θα εχεις μαθει κ συ το προβλημα σου και δε θα χει νοημα η ψυχοθεραπεια

----------


## joanna22

> Καλησπέρα. Αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα είναι καταρχήν να μοιραστείς τις σκέψεις που σε ταλαιπωρούν με τα κοντινά σου πρόσωπα. Δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο αλλά θεωρώ ότι βοηθάει σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Γιατί νομίζω ότι όσο τις κρατάς μόνο για σένα παίρνουν διαστάσεις που δε θα έπρεπε. Επίσης σίγουρα απευθύνσου σε ειδικό και δούλεψε το όσο μπορείς με θεραπεία (όχι φαρμακευτική). Και κάτι ακόμα. Αν είσαι σε μία από τις μέρες που οι ψυχαναγκασμοί δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα έντονοι, προσπάθησε να τους αγνοήσεις και κάνε αυτό που θα έκανες (να διαβάσεις κ.λπ.). Θα εκπλαγείς όταν θα δεις μετά από λίγο ότι δε θα συμβεί τίποτα. Καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις γιατί βασανίζουν και εμένα εδώ και πολλά μα πάρα πολλά χρόνια. Και γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν μέρες που είναι μαρτυρικές και που δεν ελέγχονται. Εγώ έχω ξεκινήσει θεραπεία τους τελευταίους μήνες και αυτό στο οποίο με βοήθησε είναι η συνειδητοποίηση του προβλήματος και η συνειδητοποίηση ότι όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις ή οι ιδέες δεν αντιστοιχούν στην πραγματικότητα (δεν έχω την ικανότητα να κοντρολάρω κάτι απλά και μόνο με τη σκέψη μου). Δε θα κρύψω πως παρόλο που το γνωρίζω, πολλές είναι οι φορές που ενδίδω στους καταναγκασμούς γνωρίζοντας ότι δε θα πρεπε αλλά μην μπορώντας να το ελέγξω. Θεωρώ πως σίγουρα πρέπει να μοιραστείς αυτό που περνάς με τα κοντινά σου πρόσωπα. Για μένα αυτό ήταν ένα από τα βασικά πράγματα που βοήθησαν. Και θέλει σίγουρα υπομονή και καθημερινή αντιμετώπιση, διότι δυστυχώς είναι μία κατάσταση που δε θα φύγει ποτέ τελείως. Οπότε θα πρέπει να μάθεις να την κοντρολάρεις όσο μπορείς για να καλυτερεύσεις την ποιότητα της ζωής σου.


θα επρεπε να ντρεπεσαι η ιψδ ειναι συμπτωμα καθαρα ελλειψη σερετονινης δλδ ριναι σαν να λες σε εναν διαβητικο. μην παιρνεις ινσουλινη δουλεψε το αλλιως. εισια απαραδεκτος να μην ξερεις κ να μιλας πολυ δν ηθελαν παρουν χαπια λογω των κωλοταμπου σας ακομα και στο 21αιωνα ειστε απαισιοι με ενα χαπι μπορει να απολαυσει πραγματα οπως καθε ανθρωπος νορμαλ. κ στερειτε αυτη τη δυανατοτητα γιατι ειστε κλειστομυαλοι κ ζειτε στο μεσαιωνα δινετε κ συμβουλες ντρποη σας. αν χρειαζεται φαρμακα θα το κρινει ο γιατρος κ οχι εσυ. καταλαβες;;

----------


## thanosP

> θα επρεπε να ντρεπεσαι η ιψδ ειναι συμπτωμα καθαρα ελλειψη σερετονινης δλδ ριναι σαν να λες σε εναν διαβητικο. μην παιρνεις ινσουλινη δουλεψε το αλλιως. εισια απαραδεκτος να μην ξερεις κ να μιλας πολυ δν ηθελαν παρουν χαπια λογω των κωλοταμπου σας ακομα και στο 21αιωνα ειστε απαισιοι με ενα χαπι μπορει να απολαυσει πραγματα οπως καθε ανθρωπος νορμαλ. κ στερειτε αυτη τη δυανατοτητα γιατι ειστε κλειστομυαλοι κ ζειτε στο μεσαιωνα δινετε κ συμβουλες ντρποη σας. αν χρειαζεται φαρμακα θα το κρινει ο γιατρος κ οχι εσυ. καταλαβες;;


δεν χρειαζεται να θεοποιουμε την μια ή την αλλη αποψη...κ γω ειμαι υπερ των φαρμακων...κ παιρνω κ ο ιδιος.....δεν ειδα ομως να θεραπευονται ολοι οσοι εχουν ιδψ με τα φαρμακα ή αλλη διαταραχη,κ ξερω κ πολλες περιπτωσεις χρονιων ασθενων που παλευουν χωρις αποτελεσμα.....εδω φταινε οι ψυχιατροι που ταζουν λαγους με πετραχυλια....η ιδια η ψυχιατρικη ειναι πολυ πισω επιστημονικα......και παιρνοντας φαρμακα ή θα εισαι τυχερος και θα σε πιασουν ή μεγαλο ποσοστο ασθενων που ξερω βασανιζεται χωρις αποτελεσμα........οποτε πιστευω δεν θα υπηρχε ταμπου κ λογος για εναλλακτικες θεραπειες που δεν τις πιστευω,εαν εδινε λυση σε ολους η ψυχιατρικη με τα φαρμακα της...

----------


## thanosP

> Καλησπέρα. Αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα είναι καταρχήν να μοιραστείς τις σκέψεις που σε ταλαιπωρούν με τα κοντινά σου πρόσωπα. Δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο αλλά θεωρώ ότι βοηθάει σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Γιατί νομίζω ότι όσο τις κρατάς μόνο για σένα παίρνουν διαστάσεις που δε θα έπρεπε. Επίσης σίγουρα απευθύνσου σε ειδικό και δούλεψε το όσο μπορείς με θεραπεία (όχι φαρμακευτική). Και κάτι ακόμα. Αν είσαι σε μία από τις μέρες που οι ψυχαναγκασμοί δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα έντονοι, προσπάθησε να τους αγνοήσεις και κάνε αυτό που θα έκανες (να διαβάσεις κ.λπ.). Θα εκπλαγείς όταν θα δεις μετά από λίγο ότι δε θα συμβεί τίποτα. Καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις γιατί βασανίζουν και εμένα εδώ και πολλά μα πάρα πολλά χρόνια. Και γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν μέρες που είναι μαρτυρικές και που δεν ελέγχονται. Εγώ έχω ξεκινήσει θεραπεία τους τελευταίους μήνες και αυτό στο οποίο με βοήθησε είναι η συνειδητοποίηση του προβλήματος και η συνειδητοποίηση ότι όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις ή οι ιδέες δεν αντιστοιχούν στην πραγματικότητα (δεν έχω την ικανότητα να κοντρολάρω κάτι απλά και μόνο με τη σκέψη μου). Δε θα κρύψω πως παρόλο που το γνωρίζω, πολλές είναι οι φορές που ενδίδω στους καταναγκασμούς γνωρίζοντας ότι δε θα πρεπε αλλά μην μπορώντας να το ελέγξω. Θεωρώ πως σίγουρα πρέπει να μοιραστείς αυτό που περνάς με τα κοντινά σου πρόσωπα. Για μένα αυτό ήταν ένα από τα βασικά πράγματα που βοήθησαν. Και θέλει σίγουρα υπομονή και καθημερινή αντιμετώπιση, διότι δυστυχώς είναι μία κατάσταση που δε θα φύγει ποτέ τελείως. Οπότε θα πρέπει να μάθεις να την κοντρολάρεις όσο μπορείς για να καλυτερεύσεις την ποιότητα της ζωής σου.


ωραία ακουγονται αυτα που λες......αλλα δεν εχουν σχεση με την ιδψ πιστευω

----------


## Vak

> ωραία ακουγονται αυτα που λες......αλλα δεν εχουν σχεση με την ιδψ πιστευω


Απαντάω σε εσένα κατευθείαν γιατί θεωρώ ανούσιο να ασχοληθώ να απαντήσω σε ένα χωρίς λόγο επιθετικό μήνυμα. Την ανάγκη για φαρμακευτική αγωγή φυσικά και θα την κρίνει ο θεραπευτής και κανένας άλλος. Ούτε εγώ, ούτε εσύ, ούτε οποιοσδήποτε άλλος πάσχει από ΙΔΨ. Όπως είπες στον καθένα δουλεύει διαφορετικά. Αν κάνεις μία έρευνα μέσα στο ίδιο το φόρουμ στο θέμα του ΙΔΨ θα δεις ότι πολλοί λένε πως τα χάπια δεν τους βοηθάνε καθόλου. Σε άλλους πάλι δουλεύουν. Ρώτησα και εγώ τον δικό μου γιατρό και μου είπε ακριβώς αυτό. Δεν έχω κανένα ταμπού με τα χάπια και δε θεωρώ σε καμία περίπτωση ότι αποτελούν λύση οι εναλλακτικές θεραπείες. Αυτό που λέω με σιγουριά είναι ότι θα πρέπει να επισκεφτεί οπωσδήποτε έναν καλό ψυχίατρο, κάποιον που να ειδικεύεται στην ΙΔΨ και να τον καθοδηγήσει εκείνος. Επίσης σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα προτρέψω κάποιον να πάρει φάρμακα αν δεν έχει δοκιμάσει πριν όλα τα πιθανά σενάρια και αν δεν του το έχει συστήσει κάποιος γιατρός. Αν αυτό θεωρείται οπισθοδρομικό, ας είναι. Από ότι κατάλαβα δεν έχει απευθυνθεί σε κάποιον ειδικό για αυτόν τον λόγο το πρότεινα αρκετές φορές. Εδώ μοιράζεται ο καθένας τις δικές του εμπειρίες σχετικά με τον ΙΔΨ. Δεν είναι ούτε τόπος κηρύγματος ούτε τόπος πώλησης φαρμάκων. Μπορεί να πιαστεί από κάτι και να βοηθηθεί. Διάβασα για αυτά που περνάει, τον κατανοώ απόλυτα και θέλησα να παρουσιάσω τη δική μου εμπειρία. Επίσης η ΙΔΨ έχει διαφορετικά επίπεδα και διαφορετικά είδη. Μπορεί να μην είμαι σε επίπεδο που χρειάζεται φαρμακευτική αγωγή αλλά πίστεψε με υπάρχουν μέρες που έχω σκεφτεί πως θα ήταν πιο εύκολο. Αλλά και πάλι στον καθένα λειτουργεί διαφορετικά. Μπορεί να μην έχει σχέση με τη ΙΔΨ αλλά αυτή είναι η ερμηνεία που έχω εγώ δώσει στον δικό μου γολγοθά και που με κάνει να το βλέπω όσο πιο αντικειμενικά μπορώ. Ξαναλέω ότι θα πρέπει να απευθυνθεί σε ειδικό, σε ψυχίατρο που να ειδικεύεται σε τέτοιου είδους διαταραχές και που αυτός θα προτείνει αν χρήζει φαρμακευτικής αγωγής ή όχι.

----------


## delos

> μακαρι να βρεις τροπους να αντιμετωπιζεις τις σκεψεις.....και κυριως να μην σε αφησουν πισω σε αλλα θεματα της ζωης σου.....οστοσο δυσκολα η ΙΔΨ ξεπερνιεται χωρις φαρμακα......κ γω ζουσα με ιδεοληψιες εως που κουραστηκα........θελει να προσεχεις λιγο τη ποιοτητα ζωης μακρια απο εξαρτησεις αλκοολ ναρκωτικα....γιατι τις εντεινουν........αλλα χωρις φαρμακα οι ιδεοληψιες εχουν υφεση και εξαρση μπορουν να ελεγχθουν αν ειναι σε μετρια κατασταση.οι ψυχολογοι βοηθουν λιγο στην αρχη αλλα με το καιρο ειναι αχρηστη η ψυχοθεραπεια....εξαλου θα εχεις μαθει κ συ το προβλημα σου και δε θα χει νοημα η ψυχοθεραπεια


αχρηστη η ψυχοθεραπεία ? γιατι ?

----------


## thanosP

> αχρηστη η ψυχοθεραπεία ? γιατι ?


γιατι σου φενεται περιεργο?

----------


## thanosP

> Απαντάω σε εσένα κατευθείαν γιατί θεωρώ ανούσιο να ασχοληθώ να απαντήσω σε ένα χωρίς λόγο επιθετικό μήνυμα. Την ανάγκη για φαρμακευτική αγωγή φυσικά και θα την κρίνει ο θεραπευτής και κανένας άλλος. Ούτε εγώ, ούτε εσύ, ούτε οποιοσδήποτε άλλος πάσχει από ΙΔΨ. Όπως είπες στον καθένα δουλεύει διαφορετικά. Αν κάνεις μία έρευνα μέσα στο ίδιο το φόρουμ στο θέμα του ΙΔΨ θα δεις ότι πολλοί λένε πως τα χάπια δεν τους βοηθάνε καθόλου. Σε άλλους πάλι δουλεύουν. Ρώτησα και εγώ τον δικό μου γιατρό και μου είπε ακριβώς αυτό. Δεν έχω κανένα ταμπού με τα χάπια και δε θεωρώ σε καμία περίπτωση ότι αποτελούν λύση οι εναλλακτικές θεραπείες. Αυτό που λέω με σιγουριά είναι ότι θα πρέπει να επισκεφτεί οπωσδήποτε έναν καλό ψυχίατρο, κάποιον που να ειδικεύεται στην ΙΔΨ και να τον καθοδηγήσει εκείνος. Επίσης σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα προτρέψω κάποιον να πάρει φάρμακα αν δεν έχει δοκιμάσει πριν όλα τα πιθανά σενάρια και αν δεν του το έχει συστήσει κάποιος γιατρός. Αν αυτό θεωρείται οπισθοδρομικό, ας είναι. Από ότι κατάλαβα δεν έχει απευθυνθεί σε κάποιον ειδικό για αυτόν τον λόγο το πρότεινα αρκετές φορές. Εδώ μοιράζεται ο καθένας τις δικές του εμπειρίες σχετικά με τον ΙΔΨ. Δεν είναι ούτε τόπος κηρύγματος ούτε τόπος πώλησης φαρμάκων. Μπορεί να πιαστεί από κάτι και να βοηθηθεί. Διάβασα για αυτά που περνάει, τον κατανοώ απόλυτα και θέλησα να παρουσιάσω τη δική μου εμπειρία. Επίσης η ΙΔΨ έχει διαφορετικά επίπεδα και διαφορετικά είδη. Μπορεί να μην είμαι σε επίπεδο που χρειάζεται φαρμακευτική αγωγή αλλά πίστεψε με υπάρχουν μέρες που έχω σκεφτεί πως θα ήταν πιο εύκολο. Αλλά και πάλι στον καθένα λειτουργεί διαφορετικά. Μπορεί να μην έχει σχέση με τη ΙΔΨ αλλά αυτή είναι η ερμηνεία που έχω εγώ δώσει στον δικό μου γολγοθά και που με κάνει να το βλέπω όσο πιο αντικειμενικά μπορώ. Ξαναλέω ότι θα πρέπει να απευθυνθεί σε ειδικό, σε ψυχίατρο που να ειδικεύεται σε τέτοιου είδους διαταραχές και που αυτός θα προτείνει αν χρήζει φαρμακευτικής αγωγής ή όχι.


Οπως τα θετεις τωρα.....συμφωναμε.Δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι ο καθενας δινει το δικο του γολγοθα.Κ αυτο που θα επρεπε να γινεται ειναι η καταγραφη εμπειριων απ τον καθεναν με σκοπο την αλληλοβοηθεια.Στο μηνυμα που εστειλες πρωτα σε παραπεμπω να δεις οτι ταχθηκες κατα των φαρμακακων ξεκαρα ομως.....τωρα το αλλαξες.....ειναι λογικο ανθρωποι που εχουν καποια νοσο κ εχουν δοκιμασει κ παλεψει με τις διαφορες υπηρεσιες της ιατρικης ή ψυχολογους....να θιχθουν,Μπορουσες να κραταγες πιο ουδετερη σταση οπως τωρα.Για ολα τα αλλα που ειπες μάλλον δεν πάνε σε εμενα αλλα στην joanna22 καλητερα....εξαλλου εγω ειπα οτι ουτε τα φαρμακα εχουν βοηθησει πολλους κ οτι οι ψυχιατροι παραπλανουν πολλες φορες.Οπως δεν ειναι τοπος πωλησης φαρμακων οπως λες, ετσι δεν ειναι και τοπος κηρυγματος κατα των φαρμακων και προωθησης της ψυχοθεραπειας.......τον καθενα οτι τον βοηθα δε μας πεφτει λογος.......ειπα οτι δεν εχουν σχεση αυτα που ειπες με την ιδψ λανθασμενα κ γω αλλα οι συμβουλες σου παρεμπεμπαν σε καποιο πιο ευκολο προβλημα.....ενω λογο του μεγεθους και της εκτασης της διαταραχης της ιδψ που κ εγω παλευω..........μου φαινεται εντελως ανουσιο πχ το να λες τις ιδεοληψιες στους δικους σου πχ μετα απο χρονια εχω κτλαβει οτι δε βγαζει καποιο νοημα ολο αυτο κ αποτελεσμα περα απ την κατανοηση που μπορουν να σ δειξουν,πρακτικα τι αλλαζει?ουτε η διατροφη,ουτε η γυμναστικη βοηθα.Επισης ειναι απ τις διαταρες που θελει φαρμακα,κ αυτο το λενε κ παραδεχονται και οι ψυχολογοι

----------


## joanna22

παιδια εχετε τρελαθει; θα κρινετε εσεις μεσα απο ενα φορουμ με ελαχιστα ατομα αν βοηθαει η ψυχοθερπαεια η τα φαρμακα χωρις ερευνες χωρις τιποτα; εχουν γινει τοσες ερευνες κ θα κρινετε ΕΣΕΙΣ ενα τιποτα απο ενα σκορλινγκ σε ενα φορουμ π μπαινουν ελ; χιστοι κ συνηθως αυτοι π δν βοηθιουνται απο τιποτα; και θα κρινετε και τα χαπια; εγω λοιπον σας λεω οτι ΞΕΡΩ ατομα που βοηθηθηκαν με χαπια. ναι πρεπει να σια τυχερος ναι πρεπει να βρεις το σωσστο ψαπι αλλα μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα κ η ψυχοθεραπεία προφανως βοηθαει αλλιως γτ να υπηρχε; ειστς σοβαροι για ελατε λιγο στα λογικα σας. με συγχωρειτε για τον επιθετικο τονο αλλα η προτροπη σε καποιον να το παλεψει μονος χωρις χαπια μπορει να τον οδηγησει μεχρι και σε αυτοκρονια! πολλοι εδω μεσα αρνηθηκαν τα χαπια μέχρι ι που δν πηγαινε αλλο. τα πηρνα κ βρηκαν ηρεμια. γιατι να μην παρεις για ενα κωλοταμπου οτι οποιος παιρνει χαπια ειναι τρελαρας; μπορει να μην πιασουν αμεσως τα χαπια ισως κ ποτε. εξαρταται την περιπτωωση αλλα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ.

----------


## joanna22

ειμαι τουλ 10χρονια μεγαλυτερη απο σας ειχα περασει ιατρικη κ την παρατησα εχω παει σε πολλους γιατρους χωρις να ασχοληθω σοβαρ αμεχρι τρ π η κατασταση εγινε ανυποφορη μην αφησετε τον ευατο σας να φτασει εκει. γιατι θα ναι αργα. η σεροτονινη και η ελλειψη της ειδικα δημιουργει προβληματα πες σε ενα διαβητικο ξερεις... χμμ δν θελω μωρε να τρυπιεμαι με βελονες καθε τρεις κ λιγο θα ζω παντα με αυτο; ΠΕΣ ΤΟ.

----------


## joanna22

νιωθω φωνη βοοωντος εν τη ερημω ετσι ημουν κ γω πριν δεκα χρονια. δυστυχώς η ψυχιατρικη ειμαι απο τους πρωτους π το λεω ειναι παρα πολυ πισω αλλα εχει δημειωσει καποια προοδο κ πολλοι βοηθιουνται ισως θελεινπερισσοτερο κοπο επιμονη υπομονη. ψαξιμονγ σωστο γιατρο ειναι παιδεμα πρεπει να γινει. λυπαμαι για τον thanosp γιατι μ χε απαντησει σε ενα ποστ μ κ μ φανηκε απολυτα λογικος κ πληροφορημενος κ λυπαμαι να χει τετοια αποψη για τα χαπια κ την ψυχοθεραπεία. ενας γιατρος μ προτεινε κ συνηιως το προτεινουν οι μη ψυχοθεπραευτες γιατροι οτισ το σημειο π εισαι δν κανει τπτ η ψυχοθεπραπεια μετα πηγα σε αλλη μ λεει θελει οπωσδηποτε ψυχοθερπαεια ο καθενας οτι θελει λεει. αλλα ο πρωτος π μ πε δν κανει τπτ η ψυχοθερπαεια μ δινε λαθος δοσεις γ την περιπτωση μ οποτε φν ξερω αν πρεπει αν τν εμπιστευτω εχασα ενα χρονο μαζι κ τον ειχα εμπιστευτει. ειχε παει κ χαρβαρντ μη χεσω

----------


## delos

> γιατι σου φενεται περιεργο?


ναι μου φένεται .Έχεις κάνει και δεν είδες αποτέλεσμα ?

----------


## Vak

> νιωθω φωνη βοοωντος εν τη ερημω ετσι ημουν κ γω πριν δεκα χρονια. δυστυχώς η ψυχιατρικη ειμαι απο τους πρωτους π το λεω ειναι παρα πολυ πισω αλλα εχει δημειωσει καποια προοδο κ πολλοι βοηθιουνται ισως θελεινπερισσοτερο κοπο επιμονη υπομονη. ψαξιμονγ σωστο γιατρο ειναι παιδεμα πρεπει να γινει. λυπαμαι για τον thanosp γιατι μ χε απαντησει σε ενα ποστ μ κ μ φανηκε απολυτα λογικος κ πληροφορημενος κ λυπαμαι να χει τετοια αποψη για τα χαπια κ την ψυχοθεραπεία. ενας γιατρος μ προτεινε κ συνηιως το προτεινουν οι μη ψυχοθεπραευτες γιατροι οτισ το σημειο π εισαι δν κανει τπτ η ψυχοθεπραπεια μετα πηγα σε αλλη μ λεει θελει οπωσδηποτε ψυχοθερπαεια ο καθενας οτι θελει λεει. αλλα ο πρωτος π μ πε δν κανει τπτ η ψυχοθερπαεια μ δινε λαθος δοσεις γ την περιπτωση μ οποτε φν ξερω αν πρεπει αν τν εμπιστευτω εχασα ενα χρονο μαζι κ τον ειχα εμπιστευτει. ειχε παει κ χαρβαρντ μη χεσω


Για να γίνω σαφής, διευκρίνισα από την αρχή ότι θα πρέπει να απευθυνθεί σε ειδικό. Δεν είπα ποτέ να το παλέψει μόνος του. Αυτό δε γίνεται. Και επίσης όπως λες ποιοι είμαστε εμείς για να κρίνουμε τι θεραπεία χρειάζεται η κάθε περίπτωση. Νομίζω ότι φαρμακευτική αγωγή λαμβάνει κανείς έπειτα από προτροπή γιατρού και όχι έπειτα από την προτροπή ενός τίποτα σε ένα φόρουμ. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον φίλο μας. Thanos P έχεις δίκιο. Ίσως είχα ένα περισσότερο απόλυτο τόνο στην αρχή, ο οποίος μάλλον επηρεάστηκε από τη δική μου εμπειρία. Επαναλαμβάνω Ιωάννα ότι δεν είμαι κατά τον φαρμάκων σε καμία περίπτωση. Αλλά και να διαφωνείς μαζί μου (που είναι λογικό και θεμιτό) δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι τόσο επιθετική. Και επίσης δε χρειάζεται να λες σε έναν ψυχαναγκαστικό που παλεύει με τους ψυχαναγκασμούς και καταναγκασμούς του ότι αυτό που θα πει μπορεί να οδηγήσει έναν άλλον άνθρωπο στην αυτοκτονία. Έχεις δυστυχώς δέκα χρόνια περισσότερη εμπειρία όπως λες, οπότε θα έπρεπε να ξέρεις καλύτερα. Δεν είμαστε σε κάποιον ανταγωνισμό εδώ. Και ούτε κανένας πιστεύω ότι το παίζει γιατρός ή ότι προσπαθεί να δώσει λύση. Ξαναλέω ότι μόνο ο ψυχίατρος μπορεί να κρίνει τι θεραπεία χρειάζεται ο καθένας και αυτό που λέω είναι ότι αν η κατάστασή του είναι σε θέση που μπορεί να το παλέψει μαζί με τον γιατρό του χωρίς φάρμακα, ας το κάνει. Αλλά αν κρίνει ο γιατρός του ή και ο ίδιος ότι δεν μπορεί, φυσικά θα πάρει φάρμακα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να πω σε κάποιον διαβητικό να μην πάρει φάρμακα. Δε θα το έλεγα ούτε σε έναν διαβητικό όπως δε θα το έλεγα σε έναν διπολικό κ.ο.κ. Αλλά σε έναν που η κατάστασή του μπορεί και να επιδέχεται επίλυση χωρίς φάρμακα, νομίζω ότι μπορώ να το πω. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν το λέω με απόλυτη σιγουριά γιατί κανείς από εμάς δεν έχει αυτήν την αρμοδιότητα. Αν χρειάζεται να πάρει φάρμακα, θα πάρει φάρμακα. Αυτό είναι δεδομένο και συγνώμη αν δεν το κατέστησα σαφές από την αρχή. Οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω ούτε την αντίδρασή σου ούτε τη στάση σου. Θα πω για άλλη μία φορά ότι δεν είμαι κατά των φαρμάκων, απλά είμαι κατά της άμεσης επιλογής τους στην περίπτωση που υπάρχει τρόπος αποφυγής τους. Δεν μιλάω χωρίς εμπειρία, μιλάω βάσει της δικής μου και βάσει όσων περνάω και πως εγώ τα αντιμετωπίζω.

----------


## joanna22

οσον αφορα την αυτκοτνια πρεπει να το πω γιατι ενας με ταμπου για τα χαπια που τα χρειαζεται χωρις χαπια μπορει οντως να αυροκτονησει μπορει να ακουγεται τραγικο αλλα ετσι ειναι. δλσ επδ εσενα σε τρομαζει οτι αμα βγεις εξω κ δν περασεις το. δρομο. σωστα κ σκοτωθεις επδ μπορει να σ δημιουργησει ψυχολογικο προβλημα η μαμα σ δν θα στο πει ειμαστε σοβαροι; καλύτερα να του πυροδοτησει αγχος παρα να τον οδηγησει σε χεειοτερες καταστασεις να απει σε. ειδικο να του τα πει ολα. αν κ οι καλοι ειδικοι σπανιζουν.. εδω η ιδια η ψυχιατρικη ειναι πολυ πισω ωστοσο τα σσρι δν βλαπτουν εμρνα προσωπικα κ γςνικα δν εχουν παρενεργειες πολλές. οποτε. κ να τα δοκιμασει δν τρεχει κατι πα τα φυσικα εφοσον κρινεται απαραιτητο. π πα τα κρι εται απλα μερικοι λογω ταμπου το αποφευγουν.

----------


## joanna22

συν οτι εδω περα ο ανθρωπος δν εχει απλη ocd μιλαμε για συγκεκριμμενο περιστατικο κ χρειαζεται χαπια εχει καταστει μη λειτουργικος το λεει μονος του η ψυχοθεραπεια θα αργησρι να δρασει μεχρι τοτε μπορει να χειροτερεψει. το παιδι θελει σιγουρα χαπια εχω ιστορικο ocd sthn οικογνεια εχω αλλαξει πολλους γιατρους κ εχω την δυνατοτητα να κρινω σωστα λογω πειρας κ εμπειριας

----------


## thanosP

Eιπα οτι και εγω παιρνω φαρμακα για την ιδψ....εχοντας ταλαιπορηθει κ με πολλες δοκιμες.Επισης ειπα οτι ειναι απ τις διαταραχες που θελουν οποσδηποτε φαρμακο αλλιως η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι αχρηστη,αυτο λενε κ οι ψυχολογοι....μιλω για τη δικια μου εμπειρια.Ειπα ομως οτι οι ψυχιατροι,πολλοι τουλαχιστον ταζουν ξαγους με πετραχυλια γιατι δεν φευγει στο 100%η διαταραχη,τουλαχιστον σε εμενα, οπως πολλοι λενε.Μαλλον δε διαβασες με προσοχη αυτα που ειπα.Επισης σε αυτο το φορουμ οποιοι κ να μπαινουν οτι κ να ειναι ο καθενας καταγραφει την εμπειρια του απ τα θεματα που παλευει λεει τον πονο του οπως και να χει αυτο βοηθαει καποιους,δεν ειπε κανεις οτι εχει καποια επιστημονικη αξια....Επισης,για τις ερευνες που λες εσυ που τις βρηκες,ειδες?ποιος τις εκανε?επισης και η ελλειψη σεροτονινης που λες δεν εχει αποδειχθει ακομη......αλλα δεχομαι οτι και εγω και εσυ ειμαστε ασχετοι στο να ξερουμε.Εγω ομως εχω επιγνωση της ασχετοσυνης μου,εσυ εχεις?Απο ποια θεση εισαι τοσο απολυτη,μηπως εισαι ειδικος η ασχολησαι με την επιστημη της ιατρικης?Το φορουμ ειναι για να λεμε την αποψη μας εμπειρικα.....κανεις δεν εχει τετοιοες γνωσεις...και να λεμε την εμπειρια μας......Οσο για ερευνες εχω διαβασει απο ψυχιατρικα συγγραματα επειδη ημουν περιεργος........υπαρχουν οι αρνητικες και οι θετικες,οποτε δε βγαινει ακρη.Τελος,,,,,,αυτο που ειπα για τη ψυχοθεραπεια joanna22 μου το ειχε πει ψυχιατρος που ειχα για χρονια....μπορει να ειναι λαθος κ να χε βοηθησει καποιους...μιλαμε για ιψδ....εμενα μου ειχε πει ο συγκεκριμενος οτι ειναι ανουσια οπως ειπα.......φανταζομαι η γνωμη του ειναι ανωτερη απ τη δικη σου?συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σου

----------


## thanosP

> συν οτι εδω περα ο ανθρωπος δν εχει απλη ocd μιλαμε για συγκεκριμμενο περιστατικο κ χρειαζεται χαπια εχει καταστει μη λειτουργικος το λεει μονος του η ψυχοθεραπεια θα αργησρι να δρασει μεχρι τοτε μπορει να χειροτερεψει. το παιδι θελει σιγουρα χαπια εχω ιστορικο ocd sthn οικογνεια εχω αλλαξει πολλους γιατρους κ εχω την δυνατοτητα να κρινω σωστα λογω πειρας κ εμπειριας


εσυ δεν ελεγες οτι μονο ο ψυχιατρος ειναι αρμοδιος να κρινη τη ληψη φαρμακου????και εγω εχω πειρα και εμπειρια,αρα και εγω εχω τη δυνατοτητα να κρινω σωστα???εγω στο πρωτο μυνημα που εστειλα ειχα πει στο παιδι οτι μου φαινεται δυσκολο χωρις φαρμακο και οτι η ιδψ θελει φαρμακο....ασχετως εαν δεν σου λυνει το θεμα 100%.....Παρακαλω να μην παρερμηνευεις οσα λεω,διοτι ειπες οτι εχω αρνητικη αποψη για χαπια κ ψυχοθεραπεια.....ενω απο τα μηνυματα που εχω δημοσιευσει ως τωρα δεν λεω τιποτα απ οσα μου καταλογιζεις........

----------


## thanosP

> ναι μου φένεται .Έχεις κάνει και δεν είδες αποτέλεσμα ?


ναι...με βαση τη δικη μου εμπειρια μιλω, και εχω το δικαιωμα ως πασχοντας,δεν ειμαι ειδικος

----------


## Vak

> συν οτι εδω περα ο ανθρωπος δν εχει απλη ocd μιλαμε για συγκεκριμμενο περιστατικο κ χρειαζεται χαπια εχει καταστει μη λειτουργικος το λεει μονος του η ψυχοθεραπεια θα αργησρι να δρασει μεχρι τοτε μπορει να χειροτερεψει. το παιδι θελει σιγουρα χαπια εχω ιστορικο ocd sthn οικογνεια εχω αλλαξει πολλους γιατρους κ εχω την δυνατοτητα να κρινω σωστα λογω πειρας κ εμπειριας


Από ότι είδα και σε άλλη ενότητα του ίδιου φόρουμ ο φίλος μας δεν έχει επισκεφτεί ποτέ γιατρό. Δε νομίζεις πως είναι σίγουρα απαραίτητη τουλάχιστον μία πρώτη επίσκεψη για να γίνει καταρχήν η σωστή διάγνωση και στη συνέχεια να αποφασιστεί τι θεραπεία χρειάζεται? Επίσης έχω την εντύπωση ότι βλέπεις την όλη κατάσταση ανταγωνιστικά. Ο καθένας εδώ λέει τη δική του εμπειρία και τον δικό του τρόπο σκέψης όπως προκύπτει από τα βιώματά του. Το ότι έχεις ιστορικό και υποφέρεις περισσότερα χρόνια δε σημαίνει ότι ακυρώνεις αυτόματα την εμπειρία ή τα βιώματα των άλλων. Γιατί, πίστεψε με, υπάρχουν άτομα με ακόμη πιο βεβαρυμένο ιστορικό από το δικό σου. Αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι το δικό σου πρόβλημα ακυρώνεται. Επίσης διαβάζοντας αρκετά μηνύματά σου στο φόρουμ, παραδέχεσαι και η ίδια ότι δεν έχεις δει κάποια διαφορά ακόμη και με τα φάρμακα. Οπότε πως μπορείς να είσαι τόσο απόλυτη για αυτά? Δεν σου επιτίθεμαι σε καμία περίπτωση. Αλλά θα πρέπει να νιώθεις ανακούφιση που υπάρχουν άτομα γύρω σου που περνάν σε μικρότερο ή μεγαλύτερο βαθμό αυτό που περνάς και που έχουν επίγνωση του προβλήματος και όχι να νιώθεις την ανάγκη να επιτίθεσαι. Πόσο μάλλον σε ένα άτομο που σου λέει ότι παίρνει και ο ίδιος χάπια. Επίσης θα πρέπει μάλλον να ξεκαθαρίσω για πολλοστή φορά ότι δεν έχω κανένα ταμπού με τα χάπια και ότι αυτό είναι καθαρά δικό σου συμπέρασμα.

----------


## joanna22

καταρχην εχω μπερδευτει εγω αλλου αναφερομουν απανταει ο thanos p ενω μπορει να μιλαω στον βακ δν ξερω εχω μπερδευτει κ δν εχω καμια διαθεση να τα ξεμπλεξω ειπα αυτα π ηθελα να πω τελος δν εχω ορεξη να καθομαι να προβληματιζομαινπεραιτερω ωστοσο αν εισαι thano ψαγμενος θα ηθελα να ανταλλαξουμε αποψεις αμα μπορεις

----------


## joanna22

> Eιπα οτι και εγω παιρνω φαρμακα για την ιδψ....εχοντας ταλαιπορηθει κ με πολλες δοκιμες.Επισης ειπα οτι ειναι απ τις διαταραχες που θελουν οποσδηποτε φαρμακο αλλιως η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι αχρηστη,αυτο λενε κ οι ψυχολογοι....μιλω για τη δικια μου εμπειρια.Ειπα ομως οτι οι ψυχιατροι,πολλοι τουλαχιστον ταζουν ξαγους με πετραχυλια γιατι δεν φευγει στο 100%η διαταραχη,τουλαχιστον σε εμενα, οπως πολλοι λενε.Μαλλον δε διαβασες με προσοχη αυτα που ειπα.Επισης σε αυτο το φορουμ οποιοι κ να μπαινουν οτι κ να ειναι ο καθενας καταγραφει την εμπειρια του απ τα θεματα που παλευει λεει τον πονο του οπως και να χει αυτο βοηθαει καποιους,δεν ειπε κανεις οτι εχει καποια επιστημονικη αξια....Επισης,για τις ερευνες που λες εσυ που τις βρηκες,ειδες?ποιος τις εκανε?επισης και η ελλειψη σεροτονινης που λες δεν εχει αποδειχθει ακομη......αλλα δεχομαι οτι και εγω και εσυ ειμαστε ασχετοι στο να ξερουμε.Εγω ομως εχω επιγνωση της ασχετοσυνης μου,εσυ εχεις?Απο ποια θεση εισαι τοσο απολυτη,μηπως εισαι ειδικος η ασχολησαι με την επιστημη της ιατρικης?Το φορουμ ειναι για να λεμε την αποψη μας εμπειρικα.....κανεις δεν εχει τετοιοες γνωσεις...και να λεμε την εμπειρια μας......Οσο για ερευνες εχω διαβασει απο ψυχιατρικα συγγραματα επειδη ημουν περιεργος........υπαρχουν οι αρνητικες και οι θετικες,οποτε δε βγαινει ακρη.Τελος,,,,,,αυτο που ειπα για τη ψυχοθεραπεια joanna22 μου το ειχε πει ψυχιατρος που ειχα για χρονια....μπορει να ειναι λαθος κ να χε βοηθησει καποιους...μιλαμε για ιψδ....εμενα μου ειχε πει ο συγκεκριμενος οτι ειναι ανουσια οπως ειπα.......φανταζομαι η γνωμη του ειναι ανωτερη απ τη δικη σου?συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σου


οι μη σοβαρες περιπτωσεις αντιμςτωπιζονται κ χωρις φαρμακα ξερω τετοιες. επισης ειχα κανει δυο ζρονια στην ιατρικη αν αυτο λεει κατι παραπανω κ μετα την παρατησα κ γενικα το ψαχνω πολυ το θεμα. δν καταλαβαινω την εξαρση σ μιλαω απο προσωπικη πειρα γτ απο μη σωστες δοσεις φαρμακων κ απαξιωση τους ρφτασα σε αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας. εσεις εδω κανετε συζητησεις για να τις κανετε καοοιοι υποφερουν ομως κ ειμαι αυστηρη

----------


## Νυχτερίδας

> Φαρμακα δεν παιρνω και πραγματικα ηθελα να το αποφυγω αυτο με αλλους τροπους γιατι φοβαμαι..


Εγώ παίρνω ladose και quepin και βοηθάει αρκετά.

----------


## Νυχτερίδας

> Eιπα οτι και εγω παιρνω φαρμακα για την ιδψ....εχοντας ταλαιπορηθει κ με πολλες δοκιμες.Επισης ειπα οτι ειναι απ τις διαταραχες που θελουν οποσδηποτε φαρμακο αλλιως η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι αχρηστη,αυτο λενε κ οι ψυχολογοι....μιλω για τη δικια μου εμπειρια.Ειπα ομως οτι οι ψυχιατροι,πολλοι τουλαχιστον ταζουν ξαγους με πετραχυλια γιατι δεν φευγει στο 100%η διαταραχη,τουλαχιστον σε εμενα, οπως πολλοι λενε.Μαλλον δε διαβασες με προσοχη αυτα που ειπα.Επισης σε αυτο το φορουμ οποιοι κ να μπαινουν οτι κ να ειναι ο καθενας καταγραφει την εμπειρια του απ τα θεματα που παλευει λεει τον πονο του οπως και να χει αυτο βοηθαει καποιους,δεν ειπε κανεις οτι εχει καποια επιστημονικη αξια....Επισης,για τις ερευνες που λες εσυ που τις βρηκες,ειδες?ποιος τις εκανε?επισης και η ελλειψη σεροτονινης που λες δεν εχει αποδειχθει ακομη......αλλα δεχομαι οτι και εγω και εσυ ειμαστε ασχετοι στο να ξερουμε.Εγω ομως εχω επιγνωση της ασχετοσυνης μου,εσυ εχεις?Απο ποια θεση εισαι τοσο απολυτη,μηπως εισαι ειδικος η ασχολησαι με την επιστημη της ιατρικης?Το φορουμ ειναι για να λεμε την αποψη μας εμπειρικα.....κανεις δεν εχει τετοιοες γνωσεις...και να λεμε την εμπειρια μας......Οσο για ερευνες εχω διαβασει απο ψυχιατρικα συγγραματα επειδη ημουν περιεργος........υπαρχουν οι αρνητικες και οι θετικες,οποτε δε βγαινει ακρη.Τελος,,,,,,αυτο που ειπα για τη ψυχοθεραπεια joanna22 μου το ειχε πει ψυχιατρος που ειχα για χρονια....μπορει να ειναι λαθος κ να χε βοηθησει καποιους...μιλαμε για ιψδ....εμενα μου ειχε πει ο συγκεκριμενος οτι ειναι ανουσια οπως ειπα.......φανταζομαι η γνωμη του ειναι ανωτερη απ τη δικη σου?συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σου


Ούτε εγώ έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία. Λίγη συμπεριφορική θεραπεία για ένα εξάμηνο και με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ.

----------


## thanosP

> οι μη σοβαρες περιπτωσεις αντιμςτωπιζονται κ χωρις φαρμακα ξερω τετοιες. επισης ειχα κανει δυο ζρονια στην ιατρικη αν αυτο λεει κατι παραπανω κ μετα την παρατησα κ γενικα το ψαχνω πολυ το θεμα. δν καταλαβαινω την εξαρση σ μιλαω απο προσωπικη πειρα γτ απο μη σωστες δοσεις φαρμακων κ απαξιωση τους ρφτασα σε αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας. εσεις εδω κανετε συζητησεις για να τις κανετε καοοιοι υποφερουν ομως κ ειμαι αυστηρη


εαν ξερεις περιπτωσεις χωρις φαρμακα να βοηθουνται δεν αμφιβαλλω,μη σοβαρες περιπτωσεις οκ εγω μιλω για σοβαρη διαταραχη....Επισης,το προβλημα που εχουμε εδω ειναι κατανοησης.....εγω δεν απαξιωσα τα φαρμακα,αλλα προβληματιζομαι γιατι ξερω περιπτωσεις που εφτασαν στην αποπειρα οντας σε αγωγη,εγω ο ιδιος εχω ταλαιπωρηθει απο γιατρους και αλλαγες φαρμακων..... αλλα εσυ μου καταλογιζεις κατι τετοιο.Ειναι λαθος να χλευαζεις ατομα που δεν ξερεις λεγοντας οτι κανουμε συζυτησεις ενω αλλοι υποφερουν,,,,χωρις να ξερεις τι εχει περασει καθε ατομο...και εδω μεσα στο φορουμ....πολλα ατομα εχουν νοσηλευτει κιολλας και κανουν συζυτησεις για να κανουν οπως λες εσυ...δεν παλευεις μονο εσυ,ειναι κ αλλοι που μπορει να χουν περασει τα ιδια κ χειροτερα.....γιατι θερωρεις οτι μονο εσυ εχεις ταλαπωρειθει και εγω πχ ατομο που δεν ξερεις οχι....Τελος,δεν με ενδιαφερουν ο σπουδες σου και δεν θελω να αντιπαραθεσω τις δικες μου.....για να εχουν κυρος τα οσα λεω...ασε που τα δυο χρονια στην ιατρικη δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τη ψυχοφαρμακολογια.....ξερω την υλη της ιατρικης...χωρις να θελω να μειωσω τις γνωσεις σου γιατι δεν σε ξερω κιολλας.Και εγω το ψαχνω αλλα μιλω κυριως με την εμπειρια μου γιατι ειμαι πασχοντας.......και εχω δει οτι τα φαρμακα βοηθανε σε ενα ποσοστο μεγαλο,δεν λυνουν ομως,και οτι η ψυχοθεραπαεια ειναι αχρηστη.....αυτα σε εμενα,,,,,αλλος μπορει να βοηθηθει απο ψυχοθεραπεια αλλος οχι,αλλος βοηθειεται και με την ενασχοληση με τα θεία...τι να κανουμε.....περι ορεξεως....παντως οταν μιλαμε για ιδψ για διαταραχη θελει φαρμακα με αμφιβολλο εαν πιασουν ολους,αυτα λενε κ οι μελετες που εχω δει εγω...απο ψυχιατρικα συγγραματα και οχι στο ιντερνετ.........Για την εξαρση δεν ειχα καμια διαθεση αλλα εσυ την ξεκινησες παρερμηνευοντας πραγματα που ειχα πει και την αποψη μου..............Οπως και να χει μεσα σε πνευμα αλληλοβοηθειας και γω θα ηθελα να μιλησω μαζι σου εαν θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου ψαγμενο με σκοπο οχι αντιπαραθεσεις ομως γιατι δεν εχω και την υγεια να το κανω αλλα ανταλαγης αποψεων για βοηθεια

----------


## thanosP

> Ούτε εγώ έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία. Λίγη συμπεριφορική θεραπεία για ένα εξάμηνο και με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ.


δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι σε βοηθησε.....εγω εχω κανει αλλα δε με βοηθησε καθολου,μονο φαρμκακα με βοηθησαν

----------


## blackbird

Υπάρχουν εξάρσεις και υφέσεις αλλά παρατήρησα πως οι υφέσεις σε μένα ήρθαν σε περίοδο που βάζω την ζωή μου σε μια τάξη και δεν έχω καν χρόνο να σκεφτώ όλα αυτά τα παράλογα της ιδψ - σε μένα ήταν σε επίπεδο σκέψης ΚΥΡΙΩΣ (αν και έχω διάφορα) και αυτό από μόνο του έκανε πιο δύσκολη την κατάσταση και τον χειρισμό της. Όταν είχα ένα σωρό πράγματα να κάνω και οι μόνες μου σκέψεις ήταν το πότε θα βρω έστω ένα μισάωρο για ύπνο, ακόμα κι' αν ακούγεται παράλογο, οι ιδεοληψίες δεν με άφησαν αλλά μου έκαναν όμορφη παρεούλα σε φάση "Ναι οκ έχεις δίκαιο και άδικο μαζί, μπορεί να συμβαίνει μπορεί και όχι, αλλά σκασίλα σου κιόλας. Δεν έχεις χρόνο γι' αυτά". Και αυτό θέλει εξάσκηση και το κράτησα και όταν είχα ελεύθερο χρόνο. Πρώτα ηρεμείς το πνεύμα σου πάση θυσία γιατί γίνονται πιο έντονες από το άγχος. Μαθαίνεις όμως με πείσμα και δουλειά να τις αγνοείς. Έχω αποδεκτεί πως θα μου κάνουν πάρεα μέχρι να πεθάνω αλλά δεν με πειράζει πια όσο πριν, και ίσως γι' αυτό δεν τις έχω πια σε έξαρση. Αυτό μου είχε πει παλιά η ψυχίατρος και δεν το αποδεχόμουν. Τι να αποδεχόμουν; Τον παράλογο εαυτό μου; Την πάθηση; Ε όταν βλέπεις πως οι ιδεοληψίες μένουν τόσα χρόνια και δεν σε έπιασαν ούτε φάρμακα, ούτε ψυχοθεραπεία (εννοώ πως δεν εξαφανίζονται με αυτήν, όχι πως δεν μπορείς να μάθεις μεθόδους), αποδέχεσαι πως θα είναι μαζί σου αλλά ότι ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να τις παλέψεις, να τις αγνοήσεις και να τις αποδεκτείς σαν απλές σκέψεις που δεν σου κάνουνε πια κακό. Έτσι το βιώνω πια εγώ. Και δεν θα το αφήσω να αλλάξει για να μην ξεσπάσει άλλη έξαρση. Εδώ και 1+ χρόνο είμαι σταθερή και σκαμπανευάσματα διάθεσης λόγω αϋπνίας και θεμάτων υγείας δικών μου προσώπων, υπήρχαν αρκετά. Οπότε σκέφτομαι πως τα δύσκολα πέρασαν και είχα τον έλεγχο, άρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας και πως η ψυχίατρος είχε δίκιο.

----------


## Vak

> Υπάρχουν εξάρσεις και υφέσεις αλλά παρατήρησα πως οι υφέσεις σε μένα ήρθαν σε περίοδο που βάζω την ζωή μου σε μια τάξη και δεν έχω καν χρόνο να σκεφτώ όλα αυτά τα παράλογα της ιδψ - σε μένα ήταν σε επίπεδο σκέψης ΚΥΡΙΩΣ (αν και έχω διάφορα) και αυτό από μόνο του έκανε πιο δύσκολη την κατάσταση και τον χειρισμό της. Όταν είχα ένα σωρό πράγματα να κάνω και οι μόνες μου σκέψεις ήταν το πότε θα βρω έστω ένα μισάωρο για ύπνο, ακόμα κι' αν ακούγεται παράλογο, οι ιδεοληψίες δεν με άφησαν αλλά μου έκαναν όμορφη παρεούλα σε φάση "Ναι οκ έχεις δίκαιο και άδικο μαζί, μπορεί να συμβαίνει μπορεί και όχι, αλλά σκασίλα σου κιόλας. Δεν έχεις χρόνο γι' αυτά". Και αυτό θέλει εξάσκηση και το κράτησα και όταν είχα ελεύθερο χρόνο. Πρώτα ηρεμείς το πνεύμα σου πάση θυσία γιατί γίνονται πιο έντονες από το άγχος. Μαθαίνεις όμως με πείσμα και δουλειά να τις αγνοείς. Έχω αποδεκτεί πως θα μου κάνουν πάρεα μέχρι να πεθάνω αλλά δεν με πειράζει πια όσο πριν, και ίσως γι' αυτό δεν τις έχω πια σε έξαρση. Αυτό μου είχε πει παλιά η ψυχίατρος και δεν το αποδεχόμουν. Τι να αποδεχόμουν; Τον παράλογο εαυτό μου; Την πάθηση; Ε όταν βλέπεις πως οι ιδεοληψίες μένουν τόσα χρόνια και δεν σε έπιασαν ούτε φάρμακα, ούτε ψυχοθεραπεία (εννοώ πως δεν εξαφανίζονται με αυτήν, όχι πως δεν μπορείς να μάθεις μεθόδους), αποδέχεσαι πως θα είναι μαζί σου αλλά ότι ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να τις παλέψεις, να τις αγνοήσεις και να τις αποδεκτείς σαν απλές σκέψεις που δεν σου κάνουνε πια κακό. Έτσι το βιώνω πια εγώ. Και δεν θα το αφήσω να αλλάξει για να μην ξεσπάσει άλλη έξαρση. Εδώ και 1+ χρόνο είμαι σταθερή και σκαμπανευάσματα διάθεσης λόγω αϋπνίας και θεμάτων υγείας δικών μου προσώπων, υπήρχαν αρκετά. Οπότε σκέφτομαι πως τα δύσκολα πέρασαν και είχα τον έλεγχο, άρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας και πως η ψυχίατρος είχε δίκιο.


Συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες. Αυτό ήταν το νόημα σε αυτά που λέω πιο πάνω. Κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί τη σοβαρότητα της πάθησης αλλά όπως λες είναι όντως κάτι που θα είναι μαζί σου για πάντα οπότε μαθαίνεις να ζεις με αυτό και βρίσκεις τρόπους να το διατηρείς σε επίπεδα που να μη σε επηρεάζει. Είναι σαφέστατα δύσκολο και θέλει πολύ δουλειά, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα που έχει αξίζει. Στο τέλος είναι μόνο σκέψεις που δεν μπορούν στην ουσία να σου κάνουν κακό, όπως σωστά είπες. Οπότε αν αυτό γίνει κατανοητό, μετά είναι πιο εύκολο να τις μπλοκάρεις.

----------


## thanosP

> Συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες. Αυτό ήταν το νόημα σε αυτά που λέω πιο πάνω. Κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί τη σοβαρότητα της πάθησης αλλά όπως λες είναι όντως κάτι που θα είναι μαζί σου για πάντα οπότε μαθαίνεις να ζεις με αυτό και βρίσκεις τρόπους να το διατηρείς σε επίπεδα που να μη σε επηρεάζει. Είναι σαφέστατα δύσκολο και θέλει πολύ δουλειά, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα που έχει αξίζει. Στο τέλος είναι μόνο σκέψεις που δεν μπορούν στην ουσία να σου κάνουν κακό, όπως σωστά είπες. Οπότε αν αυτό γίνει κατανοητό, μετά είναι πιο εύκολο να τις μπλοκάρεις.


Συμφωνω με τα παραπανω....αλλα μου φενονται δεδομενα.Δηλαδη εννοω οτι το ατομο με ιδψ συμπερενει αυτα που λες οσο περνα ο χρονος.......και ισως εαν εννοεις ψυχοθεραπεια αυτο που μπορει να γινει ειναι η αυτογνωσια κ η γνωση της παθησης αλλα αυτο που βασανιζει το ατομο ειναι η ιδια η υπαρξη των σκεψεων....οπου μπορει με πολυ δουλεια να τις κατανοεις αλλα παραλληλα να ειναι σε δυσλειτουργια σε ολους τους τομεις της ζωης του.Αυτο μπορει να οδηγησει σε καταθλιπτικα συμπτωματα κ μονοπατια.Με ποιος τροπους εσυ θεωρεις οτι το διατηρεις σε επιπεδα να μην επηρεαζει οπως λες....και να τις μπολκαρεις οπως λες?απο άγνεια κ περιεργεια ροτω παροτι κατι εχω μαθει ως πασχων.....Επισης με λιγα λογια αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι το ζητουμενο στην ΙΔΨ δεν ειναι μονο η κατανοηση των ιδεοληψιων αλλα και το ''σβησιμο΄''η ελλάτωση της συχνοτητα τους......κατι που μονο με φαρμακα μπορει κ αμφιβολλα ομως να γινει

----------


## Vak

> Συμφωνω με τα παραπανω....αλλα μου φενονται δεδομενα.Δηλαδη εννοω οτι το ατομο με ιδψ συμπερενει αυτα που λες οσο περνα ο χρονος.......και ισως εαν εννοεις ψυχοθεραπεια αυτο που μπορει να γινει ειναι η αυτογνωσια κ η γνωση της παθησης αλλα αυτο που βασανιζει το ατομο ειναι η ιδια η υπαρξη των σκεψεων....οπου μπορει με πολυ δουλεια να τις κατανοεις αλλα παραλληλα να ειναι σε δυσλειτουργια σε ολους τους τομεις της ζωης του.Αυτο μπορει να οδηγησει σε καταθλιπτικα συμπτωματα κ μονοπατια.Με ποιος τροπους εσυ θεωρεις οτι το διατηρεις σε επιπεδα να μην επηρεαζει οπως λες....και να τις μπολκαρεις οπως λες?απο άγνεια κ περιεργεια ροτω παροτι κατι εχω μαθει ως πασχων.....Επισης με λιγα λογια αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι το ζητουμενο στην ΙΔΨ δεν ειναι μονο η κατανοηση των ιδεοληψιων αλλα και το ''σβησιμο΄''η ελλάτωση της συχνοτητα τους......κατι που μονο με φαρμακα μπορει κ αμφιβολλα ομως να γινει


Σαφώς το βασικό ζητούμενο είναι η ελάττωσή τους αλλά νομίζω πως ένα σημαντικό βήμα για αυτό είναι η κατανόησή τους. Και πάλι σου λέω ότι μιλάω βάσει της δικής μου πείρας, λέγοντας ότι η γνώση του προβλήματος βοηθάει πολλές φορές εμένα. Κάνω εδώ και κάποιους μήνες θεραπεία και έχω βοηθηθεί κυρίως ως προς αυτό το επίπεδο. Θέλω να πω ότι οι σκέψεις και οι καταναγκασμοί είναι πάντα εκεί απλά διαφέρει η έντασή τους, η οποία εννοείται ότι αυξομειώνεται από τη σημασία που δίνω εγώ. Δε μιλάω απόλυτα και ούτε θεωρώ ότι αυτή είναι η λύση για την κάθε περίπτωση. Θέλω να το ξεκαθαρίσω αυτό για να μην παρεξηγούμαι. Κατανοώ ότι υπάρχουν διαβαθμίσεις και καταστάσεις βαρύτερες από τη δική μου. Και κατανοώ την κούραση που νιώθει το μυαλό και το σώμα έπειτα από μία μάχη με καταναγκασμούς. Τον τρόπο ακόμη δεν τον ξέρω απόλυτα γιατί και εγώ το παλεύω. Κάποιες φορές καταφέρνει να αναδυθεί η λογική μου και ο εγωισμός μου μέσα σε αυτό το χάος και καταφέρνω να επιβληθώ. Κάποιες φορές όχι. Αλήθεια δεν εκφέρω κάποια απόλυτη άποψη γιατί κατανοώ ότι υπάρχουν περισσότερο βαριές περιπτώσεις της ΙΔΨ από τη δική μου. Απλά παρουσιάζω αυτό που εγώ έχω καταλάβει και ίσως αυτό βοηθήσει κάποιον. Επίσης είναι σίγουρα δεδομένα όλα αυτά, αλλά δε νομίζεις ότι αν πραγματικά κατανοήσεις τις ιδεοληψίες σου και πραγματικά κατανοήσεις ότι αυτές δεν έχουν ισχύ, τότε θα καταφέρεις να έχεις ένα μικρό προβάδισμα και θα μπορείς με κάποιον τρόπο να τις ελέγξεις? Φυσικά, όταν κάποιος φτάνει σε σημείο που είναι απόλυτα δυσλειτουργικός δεν χωράει αμφιβολία ότι θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσει την κατάλληλη ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη. Φυσικά και δε γίνεται να το ξεπεράσει κανείς από μόνος του. Εννοείται αυτό. Και αυτό που λέω παραπάνω το λέω πάντα σε συνδυασμό με την κατάλληλη θεραπεία. Όχι από μόνος σου. Όμως νομίζω ότι ακόμα και έτσι θα πρέπει πάντα να προσπαθείς, προκειμένου κάποια στιγμή να φτάσεις σε ένα σημείο που να μπορείς να έχεις έναν σχετικό έλεγχο. Δηλαδή νομίζω ότι σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα πρέπει να βγάλεις τον εαυτό σου και τον αγώνα που θα πρέπει να δώσεις έξω από την εξίσωση.

----------


## blackbird

Πάντως έγω έχω πάρει φάρμακα 3ις μήνες και δεν είδα καμία διαφορά στην ιδψ. Ίσως δεν μου ταίριαξαν. Η κάθε περίπτωση διαφέρει γι' αυτό μην λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε. Αν σας τα έχουν πει οι γιατροί αυτά, η δική μου μόλις έγινα χειρότερα με τα φάρμακα και ήθελα να διακόψω μου είχε πει πως η κύρια θεραπεία είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία και ο ίδιος ο εαυτός μου. Επίσης μου ανέφερε περιπτώσεις όπου αν έδινες σε κάποιον φάρμακα και εξαφανίζονταν οι ιδεοληψίες του, μπορεί και να αυτοκτονούσε. Ένα μικρό παράδειγμα που μου είπε. Να νομίζει πως έχει γκόμενο, ότι την επισκέπτεται κάθε 6μηνο και αυτό είναι το νόημα της ζωής της και αυτό που την κάνει ενεργητική.
Σκεφτείτε λοιπόν να εξαφανιστούν αυτές οι σκέψεις και να μείνει στο κενό έτσι ξαφνικά. Εκεί λέει δεν χορηγούμε φάρμακα. Οπότε λοιπόν ας μην το παίζουμε γιατροί και ας μην είμαστε απόλυτοι.

Προσωπικά ανέφερα ήδη με ποιό τρόπο και πότε είχα εγώ τις υφέσεις. Η ψυχίατρος χαρακτήρισε την δική μου διαταραχή μέτριας έντασης προς βαριά, αλλά η κοινή γραμμή για κάθε είδους ιδεοληψίες, σύμφωνα με την γνωσιακή, είναι η κατανόηση, η παρατήρησή τους και η ισχύ που δίνεις κάθε φορά, όπως λέει η/ο Vsk, για να μπορείς να τις αντιμετωπίζεις ευκολότερα ακόμα και σε έξαρση. Δεν θέλει όμως ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ πάλη, γιατί όσο περισσότερο παλεύεις τις ιδέες σου (ή καταφεύγεις σε συμπεριφορές), τόσο περισσότερο ταλαιπωρείσαι και επανέρχονται. Προσωπικά τα βρήκα λιγο κάπως και με τον εαυτό μου, αποδέκτηκα πράγματα, καταστάσεις, παθήσεις και αδυναμίες για να μπορώ τελικά να είμαι πιο ήρεμη και να βλέπω τα πράγματα περισσότερο σαν παρατηρητής χωρίς το πολλύ κύριε ελέησον που σε πνίγει.

----------


## thanosP

> Σαφώς το βασικό ζητούμενο είναι η ελάττωσή τους αλλά νομίζω πως ένα σημαντικό βήμα για αυτό είναι η κατανόησή τους. Και πάλι σου λέω ότι μιλάω βάσει της δικής μου πείρας, λέγοντας ότι η γνώση του προβλήματος βοηθάει πολλές φορές εμένα. Κάνω εδώ και κάποιους μήνες θεραπεία και έχω βοηθηθεί κυρίως ως προς αυτό το επίπεδο. Θέλω να πω ότι οι σκέψεις και οι καταναγκασμοί είναι πάντα εκεί απλά διαφέρει η έντασή τους, η οποία εννοείται ότι αυξομειώνεται από τη σημασία που δίνω εγώ. Δε μιλάω απόλυτα και ούτε θεωρώ ότι αυτή είναι η λύση για την κάθε περίπτωση. Θέλω να το ξεκαθαρίσω αυτό για να μην παρεξηγούμαι. Κατανοώ ότι υπάρχουν διαβαθμίσεις και καταστάσεις βαρύτερες από τη δική μου. Και κατανοώ την κούραση που νιώθει το μυαλό και το σώμα έπειτα από μία μάχη με καταναγκασμούς. Τον τρόπο ακόμη δεν τον ξέρω απόλυτα γιατί και εγώ το παλεύω. Κάποιες φορές καταφέρνει να αναδυθεί η λογική μου και ο εγωισμός μου μέσα σε αυτό το χάος και καταφέρνω να επιβληθώ. Κάποιες φορές όχι. Αλήθεια δεν εκφέρω κάποια απόλυτη άποψη γιατί κατανοώ ότι υπάρχουν περισσότερο βαριές περιπτώσεις της ΙΔΨ από τη δική μου. Απλά παρουσιάζω αυτό που εγώ έχω καταλάβει και ίσως αυτό βοηθήσει κάποιον. Επίσης είναι σίγουρα δεδομένα όλα αυτά, αλλά δε νομίζεις ότι αν πραγματικά κατανοήσεις τις ιδεοληψίες σου και πραγματικά κατανοήσεις ότι αυτές δεν έχουν ισχύ, τότε θα καταφέρεις να έχεις ένα μικρό προβάδισμα και θα μπορείς με κάποιον τρόπο να τις ελέγξεις? Φυσικά, όταν κάποιος φτάνει σε σημείο που είναι απόλυτα δυσλειτουργικός δεν χωράει αμφιβολία ότι θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσει την κατάλληλη ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη. Φυσικά και δε γίνεται να το ξεπεράσει κανείς από μόνος του. Εννοείται αυτό. Και αυτό που λέω παραπάνω το λέω πάντα σε συνδυασμό με την κατάλληλη θεραπεία. Όχι από μόνος σου. Όμως νομίζω ότι ακόμα και έτσι θα πρέπει πάντα να προσπαθείς, προκειμένου κάποια στιγμή να φτάσεις σε ένα σημείο που να μπορείς να έχεις έναν σχετικό έλεγχο. Δηλαδή νομίζω ότι σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα πρέπει να βγάλεις τον εαυτό σου και τον αγώνα που θα πρέπει να δώσεις έξω από την εξίσωση.


καταλαβαινω τι λες,ολο αυτο που περιγραφεις μου βγαζει μια διαρκη διανοητικη ενδοψυχικη συγκρουση κ παλη ατερμονη που κ μονο που το ακουω μ φερνει δυσφορια....ισως αυτη ειναι κ η ουσια της διαταραχης...αν δε σταματησει με καπιο τροπο σε καποιον βαθμο δεν μπορουμε να μιλαμε για βελτιωση ή ζψη έξω απ τα δεσμα της ιδψ

----------


## thanosP

> Πάντως έγω έχω πάρει φάρμακα 3ις μήνες και δεν είδα καμία διαφορά στην ιδψ. Ίσως δεν μου ταίριαξαν. Η κάθε περίπτωση διαφέρει γι' αυτό μην λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε. Αν σας τα έχουν πει οι γιατροί αυτά, η δική μου μόλις έγινα χειρότερα με τα φάρμακα και ήθελα να διακόψω μου είχε πει πως η κύρια θεραπεία είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία και ο ίδιος ο εαυτός μου. Επίσης μου ανέφερε περιπτώσεις όπου αν έδινες σε κάποιον φάρμακα και εξαφανίζονταν οι ιδεοληψίες του, μπορεί και να αυτοκτονούσε. Ένα μικρό παράδειγμα που μου είπε. Να νομίζει πως έχει γκόμενο, ότι την επισκέπτεται κάθε 6μηνο και αυτό είναι το νόημα της ζωής της και αυτό που την κάνει ενεργητική.
> Σκεφτείτε λοιπόν να εξαφανιστούν αυτές οι σκέψεις και να μείνει στο κενό έτσι ξαφνικά. Εκεί λέει δεν χορηγούμε φάρμακα. Οπότε λοιπόν ας μην το παίζουμε γιατροί και ας μην είμαστε απόλυτοι.
> 
> Προσωπικά ανέφερα ήδη με ποιό τρόπο και πότε είχα εγώ τις υφέσεις. Η ψυχίατρος χαρακτήρισε την δική μου διαταραχή μέτριας έντασης προς βαριά, αλλά η κοινή γραμμή για κάθε είδους ιδεοληψίες, σύμφωνα με την γνωσιακή, είναι η κατανόηση, η παρατήρησή τους και η ισχύ που δίνεις κάθε φορά, όπως λέει η/ο Vsk, για να μπορείς να τις αντιμετωπίζεις ευκολότερα ακόμα και σε έξαρση. Δεν θέλει όμως ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ πάλη, γιατί όσο περισσότερο παλεύεις τις ιδέες σου (ή καταφεύγεις σε συμπεριφορές), τόσο περισσότερο ταλαιπωρείσαι και επανέρχονται. Προσωπικά τα βρήκα λιγο κάπως και με τον εαυτό μου, αποδέκτηκα πράγματα, καταστάσεις, παθήσεις και αδυναμίες για να μπορώ τελικά να είμαι πιο ήρεμη και να βλέπω τα πράγματα περισσότερο σαν παρατηρητής χωρίς το πολλύ κύριε ελέησον που σε πνίγει.


υπαρχουν διαφορες περιπτωσεις....και συννοσυροτητα ιδψ με αλλης παθησης...κ εμενα μ ειπε για μια κυρια η οποια μετα απο αναφρανιλ νομιζε οτι τρελαθηκε γιατι εχασε μια ιδεοληψια της.......αυτα ειναι πολυ σπανιες περιπτωσεις και αφορουν συνυθως μια μονο ιδεοληψια....δεν ειμαι ειδικος δε μπορω να ξερω......αλλα οσο τα ''βρίσκεις '' με τις ιδεοληψιες κ ζεις με αυτες οδηγεισε σε αλλα ψυχοπαθολογικα μονοπατια......επισης οι ιδεοληψιες δεν εξαφανιζονται ξαφνικα κ ουτε μενεις στο κενο.........Συνυθως ο πασχων εχει τεραστια δυσφορια απ τις σκεψεις και ενω εχει μαθει να ζει με αυτες για καποιο διαστημα μετα δυσφορει κ θελει να φυγουν......αν δεν φυγουν συχνα ειναι η συννοσηροτητα καταθλιψης....ενω σε αυτο που ανεφερες το παραδειγμα συννοσηροτητα με αλλες διαταραχες και διαταραχες προσωπικοτητας......με το να σηκωνει τα χερια ψηλα η γιατρος αυτη που στο ειπε μαλλον αγνοια δηλωνει ή αλλιως καλο δεν κανει.ειναι σαν να αφηνεις τον μανιακο σε μανια επειδη του αρεσει η μανια.τεσπα........Η υφεση κ εξαρση μπορει να ειναι και τυχαια και οχι απαραιτητα απο εξωτερικα γεγονοτα κ συνθηκες ζωης αλλα κ εσωτερικα................Τελος λες οτι δε θελει συναιχεια παλη....αυτο ειναι κατι που δεν ελεγχεται στην ιδψ.....Εχεις κανει ψυχοθεραπεια,αν ναι με ποιο τροπο βοηθησε παραπανω απ την κατανοηση της διαταραχης?

----------


## joanna22

thanoPΚ εγω στη θεση σου ημουν κα απαξιωνα την ψυχοθεραπεια βοηθαει γτ ισως σ αλλαξει κ σ βρει την πηγη των σκεψεων πολλες φορες υπαρχει πηγη. εγω πολλες φορες ηελω να ζω με ιψδ γτ αλλιως δν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω γενικα δν εχω ενδιαφεροντα κ ενιωθα δυστυχισεμνη μικρη. οποτε σε βοηθαει να αλλαξεις τροπο να δεις τον εαυτο σου απο αλλη πλευρα και σε βοηθαρι να μην κανεις τους ψυχαναγκασμους με εκθεση κ παρεμποδιση στο αντικειμενο. επισης εχεις λαθος τροπους η συνειρμους μπορει να τους βρει κ να μεσα απο συζητηση να καταλαβαεις. δν λεω οτι δν ειναι κ γονιδιακο βασικα ειμαι πεποισμενη ομως οχι σε ολους απλα πυροδοτειται εγω εχω βαρια ιψδ αλλα ισως αμα φτιαξεις χαρακτηρα να σαι καλυτερα λιγο εγω οταν ενιωθα καλα δν ειχα τοσουε ψυχαναγκασμους κ σε καποια στιγμη μ χαν φυγει αλλα τους φημιουργουσα ξανα γτ δν ηξερα τι να κανω χωρις αυτους κατι ενιωθα. ανασφαλεια; κενο; δν εχω ιδεα

----------


## joanna22

πιστευω οτι οι ανθρωποι χωρις ocd εχουν περισσοτερες δυνατοτητες σε ολους τους τομεις βεβαια καποια εχουν κ αυτοι αλλα προβληματα μιλαω γ αυτους π ειναι νορμαλ. θα ναι τελειο ν μην εχεις ocd. οσο λιγο το χω βιωσει δλδ να σαι κοινωνικος κ ν μην μπορεις λογω ocd να συναναστραφεις να σαι εργασιομανης κ ν μην μπορεις ν πετυχεις να σαι ενας νορμαλ ανθρωπος.. αν ειχα μισ ευχη θα ταν να μην ειχα ocd.

----------


## thanosP

> thanoPΚ εγω στη θεση σου ημουν κα απαξιωνα την ψυχοθεραπεια βοηθαει γτ ισως σ αλλαξει κ σ βρει την πηγη των σκεψεων πολλες φορες υπαρχει πηγη. εγω πολλες φορες ηελω να ζω με ιψδ γτ αλλιως δν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω γενικα δν εχω ενδιαφεροντα κ ενιωθα δυστυχισεμνη μικρη. οποτε σε βοηθαει να αλλαξεις τροπο να δεις τον εαυτο σου απο αλλη πλευρα και σε βοηθαρι να μην κανεις τους ψυχαναγκασμους με εκθεση κ παρεμποδιση στο αντικειμενο. επισης εχεις λαθος τροπους η συνειρμους μπορει να τους βρει κ να μεσα απο συζητηση να καταλαβαεις. δν λεω οτι δν ειναι κ γονιδιακο βασικα ειμαι πεποισμενη ομως οχι σε ολους απλα πυροδοτειται εγω εχω βαρια ιψδ αλλα ισως αμα φτιαξεις χαρακτηρα να σαι καλυτερα λιγο εγω οταν ενιωθα καλα δν ειχα τοσουε ψυχαναγκασμους κ σε καποια στιγμη μ χαν φυγει αλλα τους φημιουργουσα ξανα γτ δν ηξερα τι να κανω χωρις αυτους κατι ενιωθα. ανασφαλεια; κενο; δν εχω ιδεα


καταλαβα τι λες...παλια φοβομουν για το πως θα ζησω χωρις ιδψ,,,και οτι χανεις τον εαυτο σου κ τα σχετικα.....προς το παρων ειμαι σε αλλη φαση και οταν ειχα γινει σε ενα καλο βαθμο καλα δε με ενοχλησε που ζουσα χωρις ιδεοληψιες.....Πιστευεις οτι ισως υπαρχει συννοσυροτητα με καταθλιψη σε τετοια περιπτωση???οπως αυτο που ανεφερες εσυ οτι θες να ζεις με ιδψ καποιες φορες?

----------


## joanna22

κατι που πρει να ξερετε ολοι με σοβαρη ocd ειναι οτι πρεπει να φτασετε τις μεγιστες δοσεις ουτε εγω το ηξερα ακομα κ να τις ξεπερασετε εγω παιρνω 200μγ πανω απο τη μεγιστη δοση. κ ο θεος βοηθος. η γιατρος ομως μετα ειπα οτι τα αντιψυχωσικα δν συστηνονται γ ιψδ τα σσρι κανουν τη δουλεια. μονο δυο μ προτεινε π βοηθουσαν σε ιψδ.

----------


## damien!!!

> πιστευω οτι οι ανθρωποι χωρις ocd εχουν περισσοτερες δυνατοτητες σε ολους τους τομεις βεβαια καποια εχουν κ αυτοι αλλα προβληματα μιλαω γ αυτους π ειναι νορμαλ. θα ναι τελειο ν μην εχεις ocd. οσο λιγο το χω βιωσει δλδ να σαι κοινωνικος κ ν μην μπορεις λογω ocd να συναναστραφεις να σαι εργασιομανης κ ν μην μπορεις ν πετυχεις να σαι ενας νορμαλ ανθρωπος.. αν ειχα μισ ευχη θα ταν να μην ειχα ocd.


Joanna22 έχοντας ιψδ χρόνια και εγώ από προσωπική μου εμπειρία φυσικά παρατήρησα ότι παίρνοντας αγωγή πέτυχα πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα από όσα έχω πετύχει στην ζωή μου.μην κοιτσς τι κάνουν οι άλλοι,ο κάθε άνθρωπος έχει τους δικούς τους στόχους και τα δικά του όνειρα.και επίσης όσοι έχουν ιψδ είναι νορμάλ,το άγχος και οι σκέψεις τους δεν είναι νορμάλ!

----------


## thanosP

> κατι που πρει να ξερετε ολοι με σοβαρη ocd ειναι οτι πρεπει να φτασετε τις μεγιστες δοσεις ουτε εγω το ηξερα ακομα κ να τις ξεπερασετε εγω παιρνω 200μγ πανω απο τη μεγιστη δοση. κ ο θεος βοηθος. η γιατρος ομως μετα ειπα οτι τα αντιψυχωσικα δν συστηνονται γ ιψδ τα σσρι κανουν τη δουλεια. μονο δυο μ προτεινε π βοηθουσαν σε ιψδ.


αυτο μου ειπαν κ εμενα φετοοτι η βαση ειναι τα σσρι.....απο αντιψυχωτικα αναφερεσε σε risperdal κ abilify?

----------


## blackbird

> υπαρχουν διαφορες περιπτωσεις....και συννοσυροτητα ιδψ με αλλης παθησης...κ εμενα μ ειπε για μια κυρια η οποια μετα απο αναφρανιλ νομιζε οτι τρελαθηκε γιατι εχασε μια ιδεοληψια της.......αυτα ειναι πολυ σπανιες περιπτωσεις και αφορουν συνυθως μια μονο ιδεοληψια....δεν ειμαι ειδικος δε μπορω να ξερω......αλλα οσο τα ''βρίσκεις '' με τις ιδεοληψιες κ ζεις με αυτες οδηγεισε σε αλλα ψυχοπαθολογικα μονοπατια......επισης οι ιδεοληψιες δεν εξαφανιζονται ξαφνικα κ ουτε μενεις στο κενο.........Συνυθως ο πασχων εχει τεραστια δυσφορια απ τις σκεψεις και ενω εχει μαθει να ζει με αυτες για καποιο διαστημα μετα δυσφορει κ θελει να φυγουν......αν δεν φυγουν συχνα ειναι η συννοσηροτητα καταθλιψης....ενω σε αυτο που ανεφερες το παραδειγμα συννοσηροτητα με αλλες διαταραχες και διαταραχες προσωπικοτητας......με το να σηκωνει τα χερια ψηλα η γιατρος αυτη που στο ειπε μαλλον αγνοια δηλωνει ή αλλιως καλο δεν κανει.ειναι σαν να αφηνεις τον μανιακο σε μανια επειδη του αρεσει η μανια.τεσπα........Η υφεση κ εξαρση μπορει να ειναι και τυχαια και οχι απαραιτητα απο εξωτερικα γεγονοτα κ συνθηκες ζωης αλλα κ εσωτερικα................Τελος λες οτι δε θελει συναιχεια παλη....αυτο ειναι κατι που δεν ελεγχεται στην ιδψ.....Εχεις κανει ψυχοθεραπεια,αν ναι με ποιο τροπο βοηθησε παραπανω απ την κατανοηση της διαταραχης?


Ώπα. Άγνοια η γιατρός και ξέρεις εσύ καλύτερα ε;

Δεν νομίζω πως έχει και πολλύ νόημα η συζήτηση αν ό,τι λέω το ακυρώνεις.

Τυχαία μπορεί να είναι ναι, αλλά όπως έγραψα έκανα και εσωτερική αναζήτηση όπως αναφέρεις για να αλλάξω τον εαυτό μου.

Άλλο μανία που αναφέρεις (που είναι ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ), και εντελώς άλλο οι ιδεοληψίες. Μην συγρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα. Όταν έχεις συμφιλιωθεί με τις ιδεοληψίες σου και δεν σου κάνουνε πια κακό ή ο γιατρός καταλάβει πως έφτασες στο επίπεδο που μπορείς να το κάνεις χωρίς φάρμακα, με το ζόρι να σε ξαναποτίσει; Άγνοια όμως ε... Να προσέχουμε λίγο και τι λέμε.

Όταν φτάνεις σε δυσφορία και είσαι σε έξαρση, θες να τις ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΕΙΣ. Δεν την παλεύεις με ocd. Όμως όσο το παλεύεις άλλο τόσο χειροτερεύεις. Αυτό μου το είπε η ίδια η ψυχολόγος. Μου το τόνιζε ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ όταν της έλεγα πως δεν με αντέχω πια και ήθελα να εξαφανίσω πάση θυσία τις ιδεοληψίες που με γονάτιζαν. Ε έτσι δεν γίνεται όμως δουλειά. Και όμως ελέγχεται με δουλειά. Ή λες να είναι κι' αυτό τυχαίο; :D

Εκτός από την κατανόηση έμαθα να μπορώ να τις αγνοώ όσο γίνεται ώσπου να φτάσω σε βαθμό να μην με επηρεάζουν. Αυτό όχι μόνο κατά την διάρκεια (6 μήνες έκανα μόνο) αλλά κυρίως μετά, έχοντας πλήρη συνειδητοποίηση και με προσωπική δουλειά όταν έφερνα τα λόγια της κάθε φορά στο μυαλό μου. Είναι πράγματα προσωπικά και ξεχωριστά για τον καθένα καθώς η δουλειά που κάνεις και η κάθε μέθοδος - προσέγγιση καλύτερα, διαφέρει για τον κάθε άνθρωπο όπως ακριβώς και οι ιδεοληψίες.

Καλή δύναμη και συνέχεια.

Να είσαι λίγο πιο αιδιόδοξος και όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## joanna22

ναι υπαρχει συνοσηροτητα


> καταλαβα τι λες...παλια φοβομουν για το πως θα ζησω χωρις ιδψ,,,και οτι χανεις τον εαυτο σου κ τα σχετικα.....προς το παρων ειμαι σε αλλη φαση και οταν ειχα γινει σε ενα καλο βαθμο καλα δε με ενοχλησε που ζουσα χωρις ιδεοληψιες.....Πιστευεις οτι ισως υπαρχει συννοσυροτητα με καταθλιψη σε τετοια περιπτωση???οπως αυτο που ανεφερες εσυ οτι θες να ζεις με ιδψ καποιες φορες?

----------


## thanosP

> Ώπα. Άγνοια η γιατρός και ξέρεις εσύ καλύτερα ε;
> 
> Δεν νομίζω πως έχει και πολλύ νόημα η συζήτηση αν ό,τι λέω το ακυρώνεις.
> 
> Τυχαία μπορεί να είναι ναι, αλλά όπως έγραψα έκανα και εσωτερική αναζήτηση όπως αναφέρεις για να αλλάξω τον εαυτό μου.
> 
> Άλλο μανία που αναφέρεις (που είναι ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ), και εντελώς άλλο οι ιδεοληψίες. Μην συγρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα. Όταν έχεις συμφιλιωθεί με τις ιδεοληψίες σου και δεν σου κάνουνε πια κακό ή ο γιατρός καταλάβει πως έφτασες στο επίπεδο που μπορείς να το κάνεις χωρίς φάρμακα, με το ζόρι να σε ξαναποτίσει; Άγνοια όμως ε... Να προσέχουμε λίγο και τι λέμε.
> 
> Όταν φτάνεις σε δυσφορία και είσαι σε έξαρση, θες να τις ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΕΙΣ. Δεν την παλεύεις με ocd. Όμως όσο το παλεύεις άλλο τόσο χειροτερεύεις. Αυτό μου το είπε η ίδια η ψυχολόγος. Μου το τόνιζε ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ όταν της έλεγα πως δεν με αντέχω πια και ήθελα να εξαφανίσω πάση θυσία τις ιδεοληψίες που με γονάτιζαν. Ε έτσι δεν γίνεται όμως δουλειά. Και όμως ελέγχεται με δουλειά. Ή λες να είναι κι' αυτό τυχαίο; :D
> ...


Ευχαριστω για τις ευχες.....και σε εσενα καλη δυναμη
Λαθος που ειπα για αγνοια...πιο πολυ οτι μ φανηκε περιεργο και οτι δεν ειναι καλο πιστευω να πιστευουμε σε αυθεντειες η ιδια η ψυχιατρικη μπαζει απο παντου....πας σε 3 γιατρους κ μπορεις να παρεις 3 διαφορετικες διαγνωσεις,εγω το χω παθει αυτο.Επισης πολλοι ψυχιατροι παραδεχονται οτι στερειται επιστημονικου υποβαθρου........αυτα τα ειπα γιατι δεν μου λεει κατι που ειπε ενας γιατρος.......περνω πισω το αγνοια ειχες δικιο,αλλα βαζω το λαθος ,οπως το ακουσα εγω,ειναι η αποψη μου παροτι δεν εχω καποια θεση για να κρινω
Για μανια δεν ηθελα να πω οτι ειναι το ιδιο.......ηθελα να το παρομοιασω με το να μην κανεις τιποτα για ιδεοληψιες που ειπες......αλλα οτι υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις μανιας η ευφορικη πχ οπου αυτος που εχει δεχεται ακουσια νοσηλια απο περιβαλλον κ γιατρους γιατι ο ιδιος αισθανεται καλα......και σκεφτηκα οτι σε περιπτωσεις υπομανιας αν θες που δεν ειναι τοσο επικυνδηνη.....θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε να μεινει ετσι αυτος που την εχει μεχρι να περασει..
Κ η σοβαρη ιψδ μπορει να γινει επικυνδηνη για το ατομο που την εχει,για συνοσυροτητα με αλλες παθησεις,και για την ιδια του τη ζωη....Εγω μιλαω για σοβαρη διαταραχη κ οχι αν εχεις 1 2 ιδεοληψιες και εξαρταται τι ιδεοληψιες ειναι.......εκει δεν μπορεις να συμφιλιωθεις οπως λες.......και εγω εχω ιδψ κ καποιες ιδεοληψιες δε με πειραζουν ουτε προκειτε να φυγουν ουτε θελω αλλα το 80% κ παραπανω προκαλει απελπισια
Οταν λες ελεγχεται με δουλεια?θα ηθελα να ακουσω πιο συγκεκριμενα παραδειγματα,καλοπροαιρετ 
Επισης,δεν ειπα οτι η υφεση και η εξαρση ειναι τυχαιο γεγονος...οπως καταλαβες οτι ειπα.Περα απ την αντιμετωπιση της διαταραχης που σιγουρα παιζει ρολο ομως υπαρχουν κ υφεσεις εξαρσεις που γινονται απο μονες τους....κανεις δε κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια πχ.......εχω χρονια τη διαταραχη κ αυτο το εχω δει.
Οπως και να χει θα θελα να ακουσω τη δικη σου εμπειρια και ειμαι ανοικτος σε τροπους αντιμετωπισης που βοηθησαν αλλους,αν εχεις να πεις συγκεκριμενα

----------


## thanosP

> Εκτός από την κατανόηση έμαθα να μπορώ να τις αγνοώ όσο γίνεται ώσπου να φτάσω σε βαθμό να μην με επηρεάζουν. Αυτό όχι μόνο κατά την διάρκεια (6 μήνες έκανα μόνο) αλλά κυρίως μετά, έχοντας πλήρη συνειδητοποίηση και με προσωπική δουλειά όταν έφερνα τα λόγια της κάθε φορά στο μυαλό μου. Είναι πράγματα προσωπικά και ξεχωριστά για τον καθένα καθώς η δουλειά που κάνεις και η κάθε μέθοδος - προσέγγιση καλύτερα, διαφέρει για τον κάθε άνθρωπο όπως ακριβώς και οι ιδεοληψίες.


αυτη η διανοητικη συγκρουση κ παλη......που ειναι η ιδψ.......με ποιον τροπο ελέγχετε κατα την εμπειρια σου?το να λεει ο ψυχολογος οσο το παλευεις αλλο τοσο χειροτερευεις......εμενα μου ακουγεται ανουσιο αφου αυτο γινεται αθελα μου,ειναι η διαταραχη,και ειναι σπερνει και απαισιοδοξια γιατι λεγοντας μην δινεις σημασια στις σκεψεις,μην φοβασαι το πανικο πχ μην εχεις αγχος πχ.....ειναι σαν να λεει ο ψυχολογος μην εχεις το προβλημα που εχεις......χαιρω πολυ και εγω αυτο θελω αλλα πως θα γινει?εκτος και αν εφτασε κανεις σε επιπεδο διαλογισμου-και νιρβανας οπυ δεν δινει σημασια στις σκεψεις του.......Δεν ξερω για αλλες ψυχοθεραπειες.......αλλα η γνωσιακη που εχω κανει μ φανηκε εντελως ανουσια

----------


## joanna22

ισχυει θανο σιγουρα θα σαι γυρω στα 19. κ γω στην ηλικια σ ετσινσκεφτομουν εφαγα πολυ καιρο για να συμεοδητοποιησω καποια πραγματα το παν ειναι μα αλλαξει ο τροπος π σκεφτεσαι κ φυσικα αυτο δν γινεται με δυο κουβεντες με μια ψυχολογο αλλα απο εμπειριες κανε οτι δν εχεις κανει μιλα. με πολλα αατομα ψαξου κανε ακραια πραγματα κ οχι αυτο π σ λεει ο κωδικας ηθικης σ οποιος κ να ειναι σιγα σιγα θα δεις οτι ολοι πανω κατω καταλαβαινουν δν εισαι μονο εσυ σε τετοια θεση. οσο για τη γνωσιακη δν εχεις κανει εκθεση κ παρεμποδιση στο αντικειμενο. ουσιαστικα η γνωσιακη σ μαθαινει αυτα π θα μαθεις αργοτερα μονος σ αλλα με ηπιο τροπο κ ηρεμο κ οχι εκβιαστικα γ αυτο δν πετυχιανει γτ θελει πολλη δυναμη να αλλαξεις ολο σ το ειναι εγω εχω σκεφτει καποια πραγματα π δν ηξερα πιο πριν . εχω φτασει σ σημειο να κανω κατι σαν ψυχοθεραπεια στον εαυτο μ να παρατηρω κ να συμπερανω κ γω τα ιδια ελεγα με σενα αλλα ξςρεις κατι; ειναι η διαθεση π με θελει να προσπαθησω κ οχι οτι θα με κανει καλα αυτη π θα παω αλλα απο μεσα μ θα ρθει η λυση. αφου εφαγα 20χρονια σκατ.. με συγχωρειτε γ την εκφραση. ισως η ψυχοθεπραπεια η γνωσιακη αν κ εσυ εισαι ανοιχτος να σε βοηθησει. να επιμενει εκει ξανα κ ξανα. αλλα συνηθως ενας κοντινος σ ανθρωπος πρεπει να σ δωσει βοηθεοα για να βγεις κ να δεχτεις να ακους κα αλλους περα απο το καβουκι σ


> αυτη η διανοητικη συγκρουση κ παλη......που ειναι η ιδψ.......με ποιον τροπο ελέγχετε κατα την εμπειρια σου?το να λεει ο ψυχολογος οσο το παλευεις αλλο τοσο χειροτερευεις......εμενα μου ακουγεται ανουσιο αφου αυτο γινεται αθελα μου,ειναι η διαταραχη,και ειναι σπερνει και απαισιοδοξια γιατι λεγοντας μην δινεις σημασια στις σκεψεις,μην φοβασαι το πανικο πχ μην εχεις αγχος πχ.....ειναι σαν να λεει ο ψυχολογος μην εχεις το προβλημα που εχεις......χαιρω πολυ και εγω αυτο θελω αλλα πως θα γινει?εκτος και αν εφτασε κανεις σε επιπεδο διαλογισμου-και νιρβανας οπυ δεν δινει σημασια στις σκεψεις του.......Δεν ξερω για αλλες ψυχοθεραπειες.......αλλα η γνωσιακη που εχω κανει μ φανηκε εντελως ανουσια

----------


## thanosP

η εκθεση κ παρεμποδιση στο αντικειμενο τι ειναι?μπορεις στο περιπου να το περιγραψεις η δε γινεται?

----------


## delos

> ναι...με βαση τη δικη μου εμπειρια μιλω, και εχω το δικαιωμα ως πασχοντας,δεν ειμαι ειδικος


ναι φυσικα και εχεις το δικαίωμα .Συζητηση κανουμε δεν προσπαθώ να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση .

----------


## blackbird

> Ευχαριστω για τις ευχες.....και σε εσενα καλη δυναμη
> Λαθος που ειπα για αγνοια...πιο πολυ οτι μ φανηκε περιεργο και οτι δεν ειναι καλο πιστευω να πιστευουμε σε αυθεντειες η ιδια η ψυχιατρικη μπαζει απο παντου....πας σε 3 γιατρους κ μπορεις να παρεις 3 διαφορετικες διαγνωσεις,εγω το χω παθει αυτο.Επισης πολλοι ψυχιατροι παραδεχονται οτι στερειται επιστημονικου υποβαθρου........αυτα τα ειπα γιατι δεν μου λεει κατι που ειπε ενας γιατρος.......περνω πισω το αγνοια ειχες δικιο,αλλα βαζω το λαθος ,οπως το ακουσα εγω,ειναι η αποψη μου παροτι δεν εχω καποια θεση για να κρινω
> Για μανια δεν ηθελα να πω οτι ειναι το ιδιο.......ηθελα να το παρομοιασω με το να μην κανεις τιποτα για ιδεοληψιες που ειπες......αλλα οτι υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις μανιας η ευφορικη πχ οπου αυτος που εχει δεχεται ακουσια νοσηλια απο περιβαλλον κ γιατρους γιατι ο ιδιος αισθανεται καλα......και σκεφτηκα οτι σε περιπτωσεις υπομανιας αν θες που δεν ειναι τοσο επικυνδηνη.....θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε να μεινει ετσι αυτος που την εχει μεχρι να περασει..
> Κ η σοβαρη ιψδ μπορει να γινει επικυνδηνη για το ατομο που την εχει,για συνοσυροτητα με αλλες παθησεις,και για την ιδια του τη ζωη....Εγω μιλαω για σοβαρη διαταραχη κ οχι αν εχεις 1 2 ιδεοληψιες και εξαρταται τι ιδεοληψιες ειναι.......εκει δεν μπορεις να συμφιλιωθεις οπως λες.......και εγω εχω ιδψ κ καποιες ιδεοληψιες δε με πειραζουν ουτε προκειτε να φυγουν ουτε θελω αλλα το 80% κ παραπανω προκαλει απελπισια
> Οταν λες ελεγχεται με δουλεια?θα ηθελα να ακουσω πιο συγκεκριμενα παραδειγματα,καλοπροαιρετ 
> Επισης,δεν ειπα οτι η υφεση και η εξαρση ειναι τυχαιο γεγονος...οπως καταλαβες οτι ειπα.Περα απ την αντιμετωπιση της διαταραχης που σιγουρα παιζει ρολο ομως υπαρχουν κ υφεσεις εξαρσεις που γινονται απο μονες τους....κανεις δε κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια πχ.......εχω χρονια τη διαταραχη κ αυτο το εχω δει.
> Οπως και να χει θα θελα να ακουσω τη δικη σου εμπειρια και ειμαι ανοικτος σε τροπους αντιμετωπισης που βοηθησαν αλλους,αν εχεις να πεις συγκεκριμενα


Είμαι η πρώτη που ήμουνα κατά των φαρμάκων και τα έβαζα με τους γιατρούς. Έχω κριτική σκέψη και μπορώ από μόνη μου να κρίνω αν κάτι είναι σωστό και τι λάθος κυρίως από το αν δουλεύει σε μένα, αν βγάζει νόημα. Όλα αυτά στα λέω όχι μόνο επειδή μου τα έχουν πει 300 γιατροί και ψυχολόγοι αλλά επειδή ΔΟΥΛΕΨΑΝ και σε μένα. Με το να τα ακυρώνεις και μετά να με ξαναρωτάς νομίζεις πως έχει νόημα να κάθομαι και να απαντάω; Απάντησα στο θέμα (μπήκα ξανά εδώ πριν ένα χρόνο, δεν μ' αρέσει να αναλύω πολύ περί ψυχολογίας πλέον αλλά μπήκα στον κόπο μιας και είδα το θέμα) και δεν θέλω να το συνεχίσω απ' την σκεψή που βλέπω αυτή την κριτική. Αν θες τα δέχεσαι, καλώς. Αν όχι τότε ό,τι και να σου πω (που σου απάντησα ΗΔΗ πριν) δεν θα το δεχτείς ούτως ή άλλως. Και σου έχω ξαναπει πως δεν έχω 1-2 ιδεοληψίες και η μια μου ιδεοληψία ήτανε σαν παραληρητική ιδέα, για να καταλάβεις. Οπότε μια χαρά γίνεται να τις ελένξεις. Αν δεν το δέχεσαι από πριν όμως και ό,τι σου πούνε το απορρίπτεις, δεν θα κάνεις ούτε την προσπάθεια που πρέπει. Ψάξε ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν το δέχεσαι πρώτα. Ίσως εκεί είναι περισσότερο το πρόβλημα. Φοβάσαι την προσπάθεια; Μήπως δεν πετύχει; Εσύ έχεις το σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα από όλους και οι άλλοι τα ελέγχουν γιατί δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρά; Ευθυνοφοβία μυρίζομαι και τα λέω εντελώς καλοπροαίρετα. Και εγώ όταν είχα κουραστεί νόμιζα πως οι γιατροί με δουλεύουν και τα έπαιρνα στο κρανίο ή μπορεί να σου λένε κι' άλλα... πως δεν μπορεί να ελεγχεί και άλλες βλακείες. Στην φάση του αυτομαστιγώματος και της έξαρσης, όχι δεν μπορεί. Αλλά δεν είναι κάτι που θα πω εγώ (που δεν είμαι καν ειδικός) που θα βοηθήσει για ένα τόσο δύσκολο θέμα. Κάνε την ψυχοθεραπεία σου και όπως σου είπε και η Ιωάννα θα τα καταλαβαίνεις πιο καλά και στην πορεία, όπως έγινε και με μένα. Αυτό σίγουρα δεν είναι τυχαίο.

Φιλικά.

----------


## blackbird

> αυτη η διανοητικη συγκρουση κ παλη......που ειναι η ιδψ.......με ποιον τροπο ελέγχετε κατα την εμπειρια σου?το να λεει ο ψυχολογος οσο το παλευεις αλλο τοσο χειροτερευεις......εμενα μου ακουγεται ανουσιο αφου αυτο γινεται αθελα μου,ειναι η διαταραχη,και ειναι σπερνει και απαισιοδοξια γιατι λεγοντας μην δινεις σημασια στις σκεψεις,μην φοβασαι το πανικο πχ μην εχεις αγχος πχ.....ειναι σαν να λεει ο ψυχολογος μην εχεις το προβλημα που εχεις......χαιρω πολυ και εγω αυτο θελω αλλα πως θα γινει?εκτος και αν εφτασε κανεις σε επιπεδο διαλογισμου-και νιρβανας οπυ δεν δινει σημασια στις σκεψεις του.......Δεν ξερω για αλλες ψυχοθεραπειες.......αλλα η γνωσιακη που εχω κανει μ φανηκε εντελως ανουσια


Επίσης υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά από το "ΔΕΝ έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα" με το "αποδέχομαι ότι ΕΧΩ αυτό το πρόβλημα" και αυτό που σου έγραφα εγώ (μάλλον δεν διαβάζεις προσεκτικά) είναι πως αποδέχτηκα πως θα ζω για πάντα με αυτό και ΣΥΜΦΙΛΙΩΘΗΚΑ στην ιδέα. Τότε ήταν που άρχισα να καλυτερεύω και ήρθαν και στο νου μου τα λόγια της ψυχολόγου για την πάλη. Γιατί ΟΝΤΩΣ χειροτέρευα γιατί πάλευα κάτι μάταιο, που όπως λες και εσύ, όταν έχεις αυτή την διαταραχή δεν γίνεται να την εξαφανίσεις. Γίνεται όμως να την δεκτείς και να αντικαταστήσεις πολλές απαισιόδοξες σκέψεις σου. Η γνωσιακή φαίνεται ανούσια στην αρχή. Μετά καταλαβαίνεις την αξία της. Μόνο αν θες και το πιστεύεις όμως θα δεις διαφορά από την αρχή. Εγώ μπορεί να άργησα γιατί την σνόμπαρα (όπως έκανα με γιατρούς και ψυχολόγους). Ελπίζω να μην κάνεις το ίδιο.

----------


## thanosP

> Με το να τα ακυρώνεις και μετά να με ξαναρωτάς νομίζεις πως έχει νόημα να κάθομαι και να απαντάω;


Εαν τα ακυρωνα δεν θα ροτουσα καν..παραδειγματα ζητησα/ροτησα.Εχω κανει 1 χρονο ψυχοθεραπεια γνωσιακη κ 3 ψυχοδυναμικη...ειναι λιγο για την ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα αρκετος χρονος για να εχω μια αποψη.τον καθενα τον βοηθα κ εχει αναγκη απο ξεχωριστα πραγματα,εμενα με βοηθησε η ψυχοδιναμικη λιγο κ οχι η γνωσιακη

----------


## thanosP

> Επίσης υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά από το "ΔΕΝ έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα" με το "αποδέχομαι ότι ΕΧΩ αυτό το πρόβλημα" και αυτό που σου έγραφα εγώ (μάλλον δεν διαβάζεις προσεκτικά) είναι πως αποδέχτηκα πως θα ζω για πάντα με αυτό και ΣΥΜΦΙΛΙΩΘΗΚΑ στην ιδέα. Τότε ήταν που άρχισα να καλυτερεύω και ήρθαν και στο νου μου τα λόγια της ψυχολόγου για την πάλη. Γιατί ΟΝΤΩΣ χειροτέρευα γιατί πάλευα κάτι μάταιο, που όπως λες και εσύ, όταν έχεις αυτή την διαταραχή δεν γίνεται να την εξαφανίσεις. Γίνεται όμως να την δεκτείς και να αντικαταστήσεις πολλές απαισιόδοξες σκέψεις σου. Η γνωσιακή φαίνεται ανούσια στην αρχή. Μετά καταλαβαίνεις την αξία της. Μόνο αν θες και το πιστεύεις όμως θα δεις διαφορά από την αρχή. Εγώ μπορεί να άργησα γιατί την σνόμπαρα (όπως έκανα με γιατρούς και ψυχολόγους). Ελπίζω να μην κάνεις το ίδιο.


Εμενα παντως με βοηθησε μονο η ψυχοδυναμικη.....ο καθενας εχει διαφορετικη αναγκη αντιμετωπισης....

----------


## thanosP

> Είμαι η πρώτη που ήμουνα κατά των φαρμάκων και τα έβαζα με τους γιατρούς. Έχω κριτική σκέψη και μπορώ από μόνη μου να κρίνω αν κάτι είναι σωστό και τι λάθος κυρίως από το αν δουλεύει σε μένα, αν βγάζει νόημα. Όλα αυτά στα λέω όχι μόνο επειδή μου τα έχουν πει 300 γιατροί και ψυχολόγοι αλλά επειδή ΔΟΥΛΕΨΑΝ και σε μένα. Με το να τα ακυρώνεις και μετά να με ξαναρωτάς νομίζεις πως έχει νόημα να κάθομαι και να απαντάω; Απάντησα στο θέμα (μπήκα ξανά εδώ πριν ένα χρόνο, δεν μ' αρέσει να αναλύω πολύ περί ψυχολογίας πλέον αλλά μπήκα στον κόπο μιας και είδα το θέμα) και δεν θέλω να το συνεχίσω απ' την σκεψή που βλέπω αυτή την κριτική. Αν θες τα δέχεσαι, καλώς. Αν όχι τότε ό,τι και να σου πω (που σου απάντησα ΗΔΗ πριν) δεν θα το δεχτείς ούτως ή άλλως. Και σου έχω ξαναπει πως δεν έχω 1-2 ιδεοληψίες και η μια μου ιδεοληψία ήτανε σαν παραληρητική ιδέα, για να καταλάβεις. Οπότε μια χαρά γίνεται να τις ελένξεις. Αν δεν το δέχεσαι από πριν όμως και ό,τι σου πούνε το απορρίπτεις, δεν θα κάνεις ούτε την προσπάθεια που πρέπει. Ψάξε ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν το δέχεσαι πρώτα. Ίσως εκεί είναι περισσότερο το πρόβλημα. Φοβάσαι την προσπάθεια; Μήπως δεν πετύχει; Εσύ έχεις το σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα από όλους και οι άλλοι τα ελέγχουν γιατί δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρά; Ευθυνοφοβία μυρίζομαι και τα λέω εντελώς καλοπροαίρετα. Και εγώ όταν είχα κουραστεί νόμιζα πως οι γιατροί με δουλεύουν και τα έπαιρνα στο κρανίο ή μπορεί να σου λένε κι' άλλα... πως δεν μπορεί να ελεγχεί και άλλες βλακείες. Στην φάση του αυτομαστιγώματος και της έξαρσης, όχι δεν μπορεί. Αλλά δεν είναι κάτι που θα πω εγώ (που δεν είμαι καν ειδικός) που θα βοηθήσει για ένα τόσο δύσκολο θέμα. Κάνε την ψυχοθεραπεία σου και όπως σου είπε και η Ιωάννα θα τα καταλαβαίνεις πιο καλά και στην πορεία, όπως έγινε και με μένα. Αυτό σίγουρα δεν είναι τυχαίο.
> 
> Φιλικά.


Αλλα αντ αλλων
Εσυ η ιδια λες οτι ειχες προκαταληψη κ τα εβαζες με τς γιατρους στην αρχη,κ κατηγορεις εμενα οτι απορριπτω κ δεν δεχομαι?Κατι που ειναι λαθος κιολλας,γιατι δεν καταλαβες καλα τι ειπα.Εγω ποτε δεν ειχα καμια προκαταληψη ή κατα των φαρμακων ή των ψυχολογων...μιλω με βαση τη δικη μου εμπειρια...και αυτο ειναι το νοημα της κριτικης σκεψης...να δοκιμαζεις κατι και μετα να κρινεις δηλαδη......Δεν εισαι η μονη που εχεις παει σε 300 γιατρους κ ψυχολογους και καλο θα ηταν εαν δε γνωριζεις τι εχει κανει κ περασει εανς αγνωστος που μιλας να μην κανεις τετοια κριτικη με επιθετικοτηκοτητα.......Το φορουμ αυτο ειναι για ανταλλαγη εμπειριων,ετσι και εγω ροτησα να μου παραθεσεις παραδειγματα που σε ωφελησαν απο την γνωσιακη,,,,,κατι π ευτυχως εκανες στο τελευεταιο μηνυμα......Δεν ζητησα ουτε συμβουλες ουτε κριτικη......
Εχω περιπου 10 χρονια τη διαταραχη,εχω κανει και ψυχοθεραπεια 1(λιγο αλλα πολυ για να εχω αποψη) χρονο γνωσιακη κ 3 ψυχοδυναμικη,η οποια ηταν η μονη που με βοηθησε,αλλα αυτο εξαρταται τον καθενα....εχω παει και γω σε 300 γιατρους και ολα αυτα τα αναφερω γιατι μου εκανες τον συμβουλατορα.....μιλησες για ευθυνοφοβια και διαφορα λες και μας κανεις τον ψυχολογο....ολα αυτα μου δινουν το δικαιωμα και η πειρα 10 χρονων με την ιψδ να εχω μια τιμια αποψη...Οσον αφορα αυτα που λες οτι γιατι δεν δεχομαι και να παω να κανω τη ψυχοθεραπεια μου,τα προσπερνω ειναι γελοιοτητες, γιατι ήδη εχω κανει αρκετα πραγματα.....μπορει κ περρισσοτερα απο εσενα αλλα δεν με ενδιαφερει.....Εμπειριες ζητησα να ακουσω αποψεις για το πως θα βοηθηθω......εθεσα το θεμα με τη γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια οτι απορω πως βοηθα και εχω το δικαιωμα γιατι εμενα δε βοηθησε και οταν μιλησα για πάλη εννοουσα ενα συμπτωματα της ιψδ με τις σκεψεις και οχι γενικοτερα για τη ζωη,,,,οποτε περιμενα να εισαι πιο σαφης στα παραδειγματα με τη γνωσιακη...εσυ μου ειπες κανε και θα δεις στην πορεια.....οκ αυτο το ηξερα κ μονος μου να το κανω.......Αλλα τελος δεν με ενδιαφερει πλεον η αντιπαραθεση για τις ψυχοθεραπειες,,,,,,κ λαθος που το αρχισα,,,,,εξαλου πιστευω οτι στον καθενα βοηθουν διαφορετικα πραγματα......οπως εμενα βοηθησε η ψυχοδυναμικη ετσι εσενα η γνωσιακη......Βαρεθηκα κιολλας αυτο το θεμα.......Και στην τελικη εγω εχω σοβαρη ιψδ οπου μονο φαρμακα βοηθανε...και ροτα και τον ψυχολογο σου αν ισχιει αυτο

----------


## Angel1996

> Πίστεψε με σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Δεν είναι καθόλου ευχάριστο το συναίσθημα που νιώθεις εκείνη τη στιγμή. Αν δεν κάνεις συνεδρίες με γιατρό θα σου πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις και σίγουρα απέφυγε όσο μπορείς τη χρήση φαρμάκων, διότι δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο ότι θα λειτουργήσουν. Δεν μπορώ βέβαια να σου πω τίποτα με σιγουριά γιατί στον καθένα λειτουργούν διαφορετικά. Καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς πως νιώθεις γιατί ταλαιπωρούμαι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια με αυτό. Είναι σαν να σου επιτίθεται ο ίδιος σου ο εαυτός. Από ότι έχω διαβάσει η πιο αποτελεσματική μέθοδος αντιμετώπισης της ΙΔΨ είναι η γνωσιακή/συμπεριφορική. Συζήτησε με ένα ψυχίατρο και ξεκίνα συνεδρίες (αν δεν κάνεις ήδη). Θέλει πολύ μεγάλη υπομονή και θα πρέπει να μάθεις να ζεις με αυτό γιατί είναι κομμάτι του εαυτού σου. Εγώ έτσι το βλέπω. Δεν είναι καθόλου ευχάριστο και σίγουρα θα προτιμούσα να μην βασανίζομαι από αυτό, αλλά δυστυχώς το έχω και έχω μάθει να ζω με αυτό. Μπορεί να σου φαίνονται λίγο φιλοσοφικά αυτά που σου λέω αλλά κι εγώ άρχισα να το βλέπω έτσι μετά την έναρξη της θεραπείας μου. Επίσης αν καταλάβεις πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί αυτό το πράγμα θα καταλάβεις ότι απλά τρέφεται από σκέψεις που σε κάνουν να νιώθεις όπως νιώθεις. Αυτό που εννοώ είναι ότι δεν έχει σημασία τόσο η σκέψη όσο το αίσθημα που αυτή προκαλεί. Είναι λίγο περίπλοκο αλλά να το παρατηρήσεις θα δεις ότι έτσι είναι. Ελπίζω να σε βοηθάνε αυτά που σου λέω και ελπίζω να βρεις την κατάλληλη βοήθεια και να το ξεπεράσεις χωρίς φάρμακα.


Ευχαριστω πολυυ μονο που ασχοληθηκες με ολο αυτο θα ξεκινησω θεραπεια αλλα ειναι βασανιστηριο ολο αυτο με ολες αυτες τις σκεψεις φοβαμαι τον εαυτο μου πολλες φορες στο ακυρο με παρατηρουν ατομα που σκεφτομαι κατι που νομιζω γινεται εκεινη τη στιγμη η νομιζω οτι εχουν αλλαξει πραγματα η οτι πλεον δεν κοντρολαρω μια κατασταση που ετσι πιστευα μου λενε πεφτεις παρα πολυ ψυχολογικα και φαινεται αυτο..

----------


## Angel1996

Γενικα σας ευχαριστω ολους οσους ασχοληθηκατε,δεν ξερω φοβαμαι πολυ τα φαρμακα αλλα αν ειναι αναγκαιο και δεν το κανουν οι ψυχιατροι μονο για τα λεφτα θα το κανω αν και νομιζω οτι εμεις μπορουμε να το κοντρολαρουμε αυτο λιγο λιγο καθε μερα μονοι μας.Καθε μερα ειναι ενα βασανιστηριο ομως καθε σκεψη που παντα ειναι αρνητικη αυθυποβαλλομαι και την πιστευω και αν δεν κανω κατι συγκεκριμενο για να την αποτρεψω εχω διαλυθει μεσα μου.Μονο οταν παιρνω τηλ τους δικους μου οτι αυτα δεν ειναι αληθινα και ειναι ολα στο μυαλο λιγο ανακουφιζομαι αλλα αμεσως μετα ερχεται η επομενη η χειροτερη να με διαλυσει παλι..Πραγματικα θελω να ζησω ελευθερος δεν ειναι ζωη αυτο και ειναι τοσο μικρη η ζωη να εχουμε και αυτα..

----------


## thanosP

> Γενικα σας ευχαριστω ολους οσους ασχοληθηκατε,δεν ξερω φοβαμαι πολυ τα φαρμακα αλλα αν ειναι αναγκαιο και δεν το κανουν οι ψυχιατροι μονο για τα λεφτα θα το κανω αν και νομιζω οτι εμεις μπορουμε να το κοντρολαρουμε αυτο λιγο λιγο καθε μερα μονοι μας.Καθε μερα ειναι ενα βασανιστηριο ομως καθε σκεψη που παντα ειναι αρνητικη αυθυποβαλλομαι και την πιστευω και αν δεν κανω κατι συγκεκριμενο για να την αποτρεψω εχω διαλυθει μεσα μου.Μονο οταν παιρνω τηλ τους δικους μου οτι αυτα δεν ειναι αληθινα και ειναι ολα στο μυαλο λιγο ανακουφιζομαι αλλα αμεσως μετα ερχεται η επομενη η χειροτερη να με διαλυσει παλι..Πραγματικα θελω να ζησω ελευθερος δεν ειναι ζωη αυτο και ειναι τοσο μικρη η ζωη να εχουμε και αυτα..


Ακριβως....η καθε ημερα δε θα επρεπε να ειναι ενα βασανιστηριο,αυτο ειναι το προβλημα....καλη προσπαθεια κ τυχη οτι κ αν κανεις

----------


## blackbird

> Αλλα αντ αλλων
> Εσυ η ιδια λες οτι ειχες προκαταληψη κ τα εβαζες με τς γιατρους στην αρχη,κ κατηγορεις εμενα οτι απορριπτω κ δεν δεχομαι?Κατι που ειναι λαθος κιολλας,γιατι δεν καταλαβες καλα τι ειπα.Εγω ποτε δεν ειχα καμια προκαταληψη ή κατα των φαρμακων ή των ψυχολογων...μιλω με βαση τη δικη μου εμπειρια...και αυτο ειναι το νοημα της κριτικης σκεψης...να δοκιμαζεις κατι και μετα να κρινεις δηλαδη......Δεν εισαι η μονη που εχεις παει σε 300 γιατρους κ ψυχολογους και καλο θα ηταν εαν δε γνωριζεις τι εχει κανει κ περασει εανς αγνωστος που μιλας να μην κανεις τετοια κριτικη με επιθετικοτηκοτητα.......Το φορουμ αυτο ειναι για ανταλλαγη εμπειριων,ετσι και εγω ροτησα να μου παραθεσεις παραδειγματα που σε ωφελησαν απο την γνωσιακη,,,,,κατι π ευτυχως εκανες στο τελευεταιο μηνυμα......Δεν ζητησα ουτε συμβουλες ουτε κριτικη......
> Εχω περιπου 10 χρονια τη διαταραχη,εχω κανει και ψυχοθεραπεια 1(λιγο αλλα πολυ για να εχω αποψη) χρονο γνωσιακη κ 3 ψυχοδυναμικη,η οποια ηταν η μονη που με βοηθησε,αλλα αυτο εξαρταται τον καθενα....εχω παει και γω σε 300 γιατρους και ολα αυτα τα αναφερω γιατι μου εκανες τον συμβουλατορα.....μιλησες για ευθυνοφοβια και διαφορα λες και μας κανεις τον ψυχολογο....ολα αυτα μου δινουν το δικαιωμα και η πειρα 10 χρονων με την ιψδ να εχω μια τιμια αποψη...Οσον αφορα αυτα που λες οτι γιατι δεν δεχομαι και να παω να κανω τη ψυχοθεραπεια μου,τα προσπερνω ειναι γελοιοτητες, γιατι ήδη εχω κανει αρκετα πραγματα.....μπορει κ περρισσοτερα απο εσενα αλλα δεν με ενδιαφερει.....Εμπειριες ζητησα να ακουσω αποψεις για το πως θα βοηθηθω......εθεσα το θεμα με τη γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια οτι απορω πως βοηθα και εχω το δικαιωμα γιατι εμενα δε βοηθησε και οταν μιλησα για πάλη εννοουσα ενα συμπτωματα της ιψδ με τις σκεψεις και οχι γενικοτερα για τη ζωη,,,,οποτε περιμενα να εισαι πιο σαφης στα παραδειγματα με τη γνωσιακη...εσυ μου ειπες κανε και θα δεις στην πορεια.....οκ αυτο το ηξερα κ μονος μου να το κανω.......Αλλα τελος δεν με ενδιαφερει πλεον η αντιπαραθεση για τις ψυχοθεραπειες,,,,,,κ λαθος που το αρχισα,,,,,εξαλου πιστευω οτι στον καθενα βοηθουν διαφορετικα πραγματα......οπως εμενα βοηθησε η ψυχοδυναμικη ετσι εσενα η γνωσιακη......Βαρεθηκα κιολλας αυτο το θεμα.......Και στην τελικη εγω εχω σοβαρη ιψδ οπου μονο φαρμακα βοηθανε...και ροτα και τον ψυχολογο σου αν ισχιει αυτο


Δεν κατηγόρησα εσένα. Είπες πως δεν είναι καλό να πιστεύουμε σε αυθεντίες και έλεγες ότι οι γιατροί έχουν άγνοια. Αν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει, όχι μόνο δεν σου επιτίθεμαι, αλλά αμύνομαι κιόλας.

Και δεν έχω σκοπό να συνεχίσω να το κάνω. Σου απάντησα σε ό,τι με ρώτησες. Ούτε ψυχολόγος είχα σκοπό να το παίξω ούτε τίποτα. Με ρωτούσες και απαντούσα και έχω το δικαίωμα της γνώμης. Γνώμες και εμπειρίες καταθέτει ο καθένας. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αρπάζεσαι τόσο. 

Καλή συνέχεια.


Edit: κάτι άλλο που ήθελα να πω πριν και το ξέχασα.
Το ότι θυμώνεις και αντιδράς έτσι είναι καλό. Όταν είπα ασπούμε για την ευθυνοφοβία. Μια εντύπωση είναι. Δεν σημαίνει πως ισχύει. Με συγχωρείς αν σε πρόσβαλα, δεν είχα αυτό τον σκοπό. Αν δεν ισχύει το ξέρεις μόνο εσύ, καθώς και το πόσο προσπαθείς, πόσο το ψάχνεις κτλ. Όταν σου λένε κάτι που δεν ισχύει και θυμώνεις, αυτό είναι καλό γιατί πεισμώνεις περισσότερο. Όχι για να αποδείξεις κάτι στους άλλους (σε ποιούς κιόλας; σε αγνώστους στο ίντερνετ; για σένα παλεύεις) αλλά περισσότερο για να σε ωθήσει ακόμα περισσότερο για την δική σου υγεία και αυτοεκτίμηση.

Επίσης οι ψυχολόγοι μου έλεγαν πως τα φάρμακα ανακουφίζουν απλά τα συμπτώματα. Και οι γιατροί το παραδέχονται και προτείνουν ψυχοθεραπεία. Αν ο γιατρός ή και η ψυχολόγος κρίνουν πως χρειάζεσαι φάρμακα, εννοείται πως θα πάρεις. Δεν είπα ποτέ κάτι αντίθετο. Οτιδήποτε σε βοηθάει να φτάσεις στο στόχο σου είναι καλό :)

----------


## Infe13

Γεια σου φίλε ..Μ αρέσει ο τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζεις το θέμα ...θέλω να σε ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα..μπορεις να μ στείλεις pm?

----------


## Infe13

> Καλησπέρα. Αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα είναι καταρχήν να μοιραστείς τις σκέψεις που σε ταλαιπωρούν με τα κοντινά σου πρόσωπα. Δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο αλλά θεωρώ ότι βοηθάει σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Γιατί νομίζω ότι όσο τις κρατάς μόνο για σένα παίρνουν διαστάσεις που δε θα έπρεπε. Επίσης σίγουρα απευθύνσου σε ειδικό και δούλεψε το όσο μπορείς με θεραπεία (όχι φαρμακευτική). Και κάτι ακόμα. Αν είσαι σε μία από τις μέρες που οι ψυχαναγκασμοί δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα έντονοι, προσπάθησε να τους αγνοήσεις και κάνε αυτό που θα έκανες (να διαβάσεις κ.λπ.). Θα εκπλαγείς όταν θα δεις μετά από λίγο ότι δε θα συμβεί τίποτα. Καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις γιατί βασανίζουν και εμένα εδώ και πολλά μα πάρα πολλά χρόνια. Και γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν μέρες που είναι μαρτυρικές και που δεν ελέγχονται. Εγώ έχω ξεκινήσει θεραπεία τους τελευταίους μήνες και αυτό στο οποίο με βοήθησε είναι η συνειδητοποίηση του προβλήματος και η συνειδητοποίηση ότι όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις ή οι ιδέες δεν αντιστοιχούν στην πραγματικότητα (δεν έχω την ικανότητα να κοντρολάρω κάτι απλά και μόνο με τη σκέψη μου). Δε θα κρύψω πως παρόλο που το γνωρίζω, πολλές είναι οι φορές που ενδίδω στους καταναγκασμούς γνωρίζοντας ότι δε θα πρεπε αλλά μην μπορώντας να το ελέγξω. Θεωρώ πως σίγουρα πρέπει να μοιραστείς αυτό που περνάς με τα κοντινά σου πρόσωπα. Για μένα αυτό ήταν ένα από τα βασικά πράγματα που βοήθησαν. Και θέλει σίγουρα υπομονή και καθημερινή αντιμετώπιση, διότι δυστυχώς είναι μία κατάσταση που δε θα φύγει ποτέ τελείως. Οπότε θα πρέπει να μάθεις να την κοντρολάρεις όσο μπορείς για να καλυτερεύσεις την ποιότητα της ζωής σου.


Γεια σου φίλε Μ αρέσει ο τρόπος που βλέπεις το.θεμα μπορείς να Μ στείλεις pm να σ κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις ?

----------


## deneimaikala

Θέλω πολύ να μιλήσω σε κάποιον που να τα έχει βιωσει και αυτος γιατί πιστεύω μόνο τοτε θα με καταλάβει κάποιος. .μου είναι πολύ δυσκόλο να τα εξηγήσω καθώς είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ περίεργο όλο αυτό και δεν με αφήνει να ζήσω και είμαι καλά. .πολλές φορές σε παρέα βλέπω τους άλλους χαρουμενους και εγώ είμαι χαμένη σε έναν δικό μου κόσμο και λέω πολλές φορές γιατί να μην ήμουν καο εγώ έτσι; να μπορώ να ξεχάστω και να περνάω καλά και να κάνω χαβαλε χωρίς να με τρωνε οι παραλογες σκέψεις για το τίποτα. .πολλές φορές όταν κάποιος μου μιλάει κάνω σκέψεις στο μυαλό μου όπως το εννοεί αυτό που λέει; είναι έτσι όπως μου τα λέει; μηπως ήθελε να πει κάτι άλλο; πολύ ακυρες σκέψεις και στεναχωρια για το οτιδήποτε. .δεν ξέρω πραγματικά ..πολλές φορές δεν αντεχω άλλο και κλεινωμε στο δωμάτιο μου ξεσπωντας σε κλαματα. .δεν μπορώ καθόλου να το ελέγξω όλο αυτό και στο σχολείο οι καθηγέτες λένε στην μάνα μου ότι είμαι μονιμος σε έναν δικό μου κόσμο και μου έχουν πει πολλές φορές να επισκευθω έναν ψυχολογο. .

----------


## dora1989

Εγώ πάντως με τα φάρμακα μπόρεσα και καταπολεμήσω πολλά τις σκέψεις μου την αισιοδοξία μου,την σεροτονίνη μου κυρίως που ήταν στα πατώματα!!

----------


## liosof

Παιδιά καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τον δικό μου γολγοθά... λοιπόν είμαι γυναίκα, 26 χρονων, και πρόσφατα πήρα και το πτυχίο μου από ΑΕΙ. Το 2008 διαγνώστηκα με καλοήθη όγκο στην κάτω γνάθο, έγινε χειρουργείο και αφαιρέθηκαν κάποια δόντια με αποτέλεσμα να φοράω μασελακι εκτοτε.. Ήμουν οκ ψυχολογικα, τώρα στο υποσυνείδητο δεν ξέρω τι συνέβαινε. Και άριστη μαθήτρια ήμουν, και διάβαζα, και τις παρέες μου είχα. Να σημειωθεί ότι από μικρή ήμουν ένα παχουλό παιδί. Το 2014 κάνω διατροφή και χάνω 30 κιλά περίπου, έγινα καλλονή. Βρήκα και αγόρι.. Το 2016, έπαθα ένα αυτοάνοσο με αποτέλεσμα να πάρω πολληηηηη κορτιζόνη (+ανοσοκατασταλτικά) με αποτέλεσμα μέσα σε 2 χρόνια να πάρω οοολα τα κιλά που είχα καταφέρει να χασω. Και παλι όμως ήμουν σχετικά καλά ψυχολογικα, πέρα από το ότι ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω ασθενειες στο Ίντερνετ. Τέλος του 2017 ξεκίνησα και πρακτική! Ήμουν πολύ καλή κλπ. Το 2018 έγινε μια παρεξήγηση με την παρεα μου και κόψαμε, είχα όμως το αγόρι μου.. ξεκίνησα και αγγλικά για να πάρω το πτυχίο που έπρεπε να πάρω τόσα χρόνια. Να σημειωθεί πως είχα ένα θέμα με τον υπνο, ξυπνούσα μετά τις 12 το μεσημέρι, αλλά κοιμόμουν αργά το βράδυ γύρω στις 2. Ερχόμαστε στο 2019, όπου δίνω και τα τελευταία μαθήματα στη σχολή το καλοκαίρι και πάω διακοπές με το αγόρι μου. Στις διακοπές είχα κι θλίψη, σα να μην περνάω καλά. Θυμάμαι ήμασταν σε μια ταβέρνα το βράδυ και ήθελα να φύγω! Ένιωθα ότι δε με ευχαριστεί τίποτα! Γυρνάμε από τις διακοπές και είχα ξεκινήσει μαθήματα οδήγησης... Φοβερό άγχος, για κάποιο λόγο φοβόμουν την ΟΔΗΓΗΣΗ. Θυμάμαι στο πρώτο μάθημα πορειας πηγαίνοντας, ένιωσα να χάνω τον κόσμο, ήμουν στα πρόθυρα λιποθυμίας, κάθομαι κάπου, παίρνω τηλ τη μάνα μου. Με τα πολλά ηρεμώ και πάω. Μετά από καμία βδομάδα, Σάββατο ήταν θυμάμαι, πάμε με το αγόρι μου να φάμε. Πήρα κι ένα κοκτέιλ.. καθίσαμε μια ώρα, κι άρχισα να νιώθω πολύ περίεργα, ήθελα να φύγω αμέσως από εκεί. Νόμιζα πως θα λιποθυμήσω. Φεύγουμε, αρχίζω να κλαίω και την επόμενη μέρα λεω στη μητέρα μου η οποία είχε θέμα με αγχώδη διαταραχή και πήγαινε σε ψυχίατρο, δε μπορώ της λεω θέλω να πω κι εγω! Πάω, του λεω τι και πως, και με ξεκίνησε με βαλεριανα. Εγω όμως ένιωθα χάλια, ένιωθα πως όλα ήταν μάταια δεν είχα όρεξη για τίποτα. Γύρω στον Οκτώβρη του λεω δε μπορώ, δε μπορώ να κοιμηθώ καλά, έχω συνέχεια ταχυκαρδίες, είμαι συνεχώς στην τσίτα. Μου ξεκινάει ζαναξ. Να παίρνω 0,25 πριν τον υπνο κάθε μέρα. Κάπως έφτιαξαν τα πράγματα. Μια μέρα τον Νοέμβρη θα ερχόταν κοπέλα στο σπιτι μου για νύχια και λίγο πριν έρθει είχα φοβερη ένταση, μετράω παλμουσ κι είχα φτάσει 127! Φθάνει η κοπέλα και της λέει η μητέρα μου έπαθε κρίση πανικού, έλα άλλη στιγμή.Στην ΟΔΗΓΗΣΗ τα ίδια. Δε μπορούσα να πάω στην θεωρια γιατί ήταν κι αλλά άτομα κι ένιωθα άβολα. Δε μπορούσα να μπω μόνη μου σε μετρο, για κάποιο λόγο έμπαινα στα λεωφορεία, είχα μια ταραχή αλλά έμπαινα. Φτάνουμε στο Φλεβάρη, ορκιζομαι στο ΑΕΙ. Κουμπώνω 1 ζαναξ κι ήμουν σχετικά καλά. Θολουρα φοβερη αλλά οκ. Τον Μάρτιο πριν την καραντίνα μια κοπέλα που προτείνει δουλειά σε ιατρείο που εργαζεται. (Η πρώτη μου δουλειά). Να σημειωθεί ότι είχα πάει σε κάτι συνεντευξεις, αλλά φοβάμαι πολύ τη δουλεια. Φοβάμαι ότι δεν είμαι αρκετή, ότι θα κάνω λάθη, ότι είμαι μεγάλη σε ηλικία. Τεσπα, παω στη δουλειά, είχα πολύ άγχος στο μετρο που ήμουν μόνη μου και φυσικά έπαιρνα τα ζαναξ. Επίσης είχα αρχίσει και είχα φόβους με τα μαχαίρια, ένιωθα ότι μπορεί να βλέπω καποιον. Ότι μπορεί να είμαι σε κόσμο και να αρχίσω να βρίζω χωρίς λόγο. Η αδερφή της μητέρας μου είχε διπολική διαταραχή, και π γιος της σχιζοφρένεια, και είχα αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι κι εγω τρελαινομαι. Κοιμόμουν και ξυπνούσα μ αυτόν τον φόβο, ότι θα τρελαθώ κι εγω. Πάω ψυχίατρο του λεω δε μπορώ άλλο, άρχισα να κλαίω. Μου ξεκινάει τον Μάρτιο epilyd 0,50mg. Τις πρώτες 3 εβδομάδες ήμουν χάλια. Μετά σιγά σιγά άρχισα να κοιμάμαι τέλεια! Να έχουν φύγει αυτές οι εμμονές! Κι ήμασταν και εν μέσω καραντίνας. Δουλειά δεν ξαναπήγα λόγω καραντίνας. Τώρα, έχω ξεκινήσει γυμναστική μόνη μου, κάνω διατροφή κι έχω χάσει 5 κιλά, αλλά εδώ και κάτι μέρες αυτή εμμονή της τρέλας έχει επιστρέψει. Να φταίει που δεν έχω να κάνω κάτι μέσα στην ημέρα μου; Βέβαια, εδώ και ένα μήνα έχω ξεκινήσει και καθαρίζω το σπιτι των αδερφών μου, βοηθάω τη μαμά μου.παρακολουθω σεμινάρια στο αντικείμενο μου. Οι παλμοί μου επίσης κυμαίνονται από 68-88. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάθω ψύχωση ρε παιδιά;;

----------


## Vak

> Γεια σου φίλε Μ αρέσει ο τρόπος που βλέπεις το.θεμα μπορείς να Μ στείλεις pm να σ κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις ?


Καλησπέρα. Φυσικά ρώτησε με και ελπίζω να καταφέρω να σε βοηθήσω.

----------

